# Aiutatemi ...



## unica (22 Luglio 2011)

e iniziato tutto quasi un anno fa...quando lessi un messaggio che mio marito stava mandando dove dichiarava di volergli bene e che si sarebbero sentiti il giorno dopo...da quel giorno per me e stato un inferno continuo...lui ha sempre negato e continua a negare..ma io non lo credo...viviamo sotto lo stesso tetto ma non nello stesso letto....lui esce e rientra tardi la notte,se lo chiamo al cellulare a volte e spento altre volte non risponde e lui si giustifica dicendo che non vuole essere disturbato anche se non fa nulla di male ma non vuole lasciare casa forse vi chiederete perche non lo faccia io?e difficile non ho un lavoro,non ho un appoggio almeno per l'inizio non ho nessuno e sono costretta  contro la mia volonta a stare ancora in questa casa...ho chiesto aiuto ad alcune persone(visto che io non sono patentata) di seguirlo almeno cosi potevo sbattergli in faccia la verita..ma si sono tutti negati....non ho libero accesso al suo telefonino...anche perche non  si separa mai da lui(lo porta sempre nella tasca dei pantaloni...e la notte lo mette sotto al cuscino)...e non riesco mai a prenderlo...vorrei tanto scoprire la verita anche se dentro di me gia la conosco,ma non posso ho le mani legate in tutti sensi....ora sto a casa da sola lui e gia sparito da quasi 2 ore...il solo pensiero che ora lui possa eseere con lei ci sto male....vi prego aiutatemi e datemi qualche consiglio...grazie in anticipo...




allora praticamente oggi e successo qualcosa aiutatemi voi a capire e togliermi questo dubbio.....verso le sei di sera lui stava uscendo ..io con una scusa gli ho detto dammi un passaggio....una volta in macchina gli ho detto non e un passaggio....ma visto che nn mi va di stare qui questa sera...tu tempo fa mi dissi che mi facevi conoscere i tuoi nuovi amici....allora questa sera mi porterai con te...lui all'inizio tutto tranquillo...poi ha detto no...ti ci porto quando dico io...no questa sera...io ho insistito....ma lui nulla si e rifiutato di farlo...so che e gia sparito ...come vedete voi la csa?



ecco finalmente...dopo quasi un anno la verità e venuta a galla....ho scoperto tutto,ma proprio tutto,ora mi sento libera ,libera di riprendermi in mano la mia vita.gia sapevo che sarebbe stata questa la mia reazione.non e uscita una lacrima,non ho provato pena per quell'uomo che per quasi 25 anni e stato mio marito....l'unica cosa che ho provato schifo...e gia l'amante di mio marito e una ragazzina di 25 anni....immaginate 48 e 25 uno schifo completo....dovevate vedere la loro faccia com'era......lei che non parlava...e lui bianco come la neve....ho avuto gli applausi anche dai miei figli....ecco prima accecata dalla rabbia,dalla delusione non riuscivo a sentire cio che loro volevano...questo volevano....che dovevo essere io da sola a scoprire tutto e finalmente ora so la verita....sono stati giorni duri...ho tenuto  tutto dentro ma ne e valsa la pena.....


----------



## Eliade (22 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> .ora sto a casa da sola lui e gia sparito da quasi 2 ore...il solo pensiero che ora lui possa eseere con lei ci sto male....vi prego aiutatemi e datemi qualche consiglio...grazie in anticipo...


Cara, io piuttosto che accettare questo lo manderei comunque a quel paese! :incazzato:

Dio che comportamento a dir poco irritante che ha tuo marito! 



> lui si giustifica dicendo che non vuole essere disturbato


Ma ufficialmente lui cosa ti dice che fa? 

Non puoi darci qualche altra indicazione?


----------



## unica (22 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Cara, io piuttosto che accettare questo lo manderei comunque a quel paese! :incazzato:
> 
> Dio che comportamento a dir poco irritante che ha tuo marito!
> 
> ...



ufficialmente lui si giustifica dicendo che va in giro da solo... e altre  volte che ha fatto amicizie fuori paese...ma io non lo credo...e un anno che lo sto mandando a quel paese ma lui nulla...insiste per rimanere in casa


----------



## Eliade (22 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> ufficialmente lui si giustifica dicendo che va in giro da solo... e altre  volte che ha fatto amicizie fuori paese...ma io non lo credo...e un anno che lo sto mandando a quel paese ma lui nulla...insiste per rimanere in casa


Ma tu vuoi davvero lasciarlo?
Quanti anni avete? Figli?

Intanto perché non ne approfitti e ti prendi la patente?

Mah, per me la giustificazione che da non sta ne in cielo ne in terra!


----------



## unica (22 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma tu vuoi davvero lasciarlo?
> Quanti anni avete? Figli?
> 
> Intanto perché non ne approfitti e ti prendi la patente?
> ...


certo che voglio lasciarlo...mi conosco restando con lui gli renderei  la vita un inferno visto che non riesco a perdonarlo....abbiamo 43 io e 48 lui....due figli ormai grandi....la patente a che serve visto che non ho possibilita ci comprarmi macchina e sicuramente nemmeno lui lo farebbe....


----------



## Eliade (22 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> certo che voglio lasciarlo...mi conosco restando con lui gli renderei  la vita un inferno visto che non riesco a perdonarlo....abbiamo 43 io e 48 lui....due figli ormai grandi....la patente a che serve visto che non ho possibilita ci comprarmi macchina e sicuramente nemmeno lui lo farebbe....


La patente ti servirebbe per un eventuale lavoro, è una cosa di base che è sempre meglio mettere nel curriculum no?

Se sei sicura di volerlo lasciare, allora non devi far altro che contattare un avvocato, esiste il gratuito patrocinio per chi non può permettersi un avv. privato. 
Mi chiedo però a cosa ti serva avere le prove che ti tradisce?


----------



## tesla (22 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> certo che voglio lasciarlo...mi conosco restando con lui gli renderei la vita un inferno visto che non riesco a perdonarlo....abbiamo 43 io e 48 lui....due figli ormai grandi....la patente a che serve visto che non ho possibilita ci comprarmi macchina e sicuramente nemmeno lui lo farebbe....


 
fossi in te intanto cercherei di rendermi autonoma con un lavoro qualsiasi. credo sia inutile sperare di leggere messaggi compromettenti nel suo telefonino, ti faresti solo del male e nient'altro.


----------



## unica (22 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> La patente ti servirebbe per un eventuale lavoro, è una cosa di base che è sempre meglio mettere nel curriculum no?
> 
> Se sei sicura di volerlo lasciare, allora non devi far altro che contattare un avvocato, esiste il gratuito patrocinio per chi non può permettersi un avv. privato.
> Mi chiedo però a cosa ti serva avere le prove che ti tradisce? [/QU
> ...


----------



## unica (22 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> fossi in te intanto cercherei di rendermi autonoma con un lavoro qualsiasi. credo sia inutile sperare di leggere messaggi compromettenti nel suo telefonino, ti faresti solo del male e nient'altro.


certo ma non e facile trovare lavoro ...ho lavorato ma x pochissimi soldi al mese e non riesco ad andare avanti visto che lui non mi da nulla....io penso che il telefonino sia l'unico modo per scoprire la verita visto che non ho altre alternative..e io la verità voglio scoprirla nel bene e nel male...


----------



## Eliade (22 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> visto che lui nega sarebbe una bella soddisfazione sbattergli la verita in faccia....non sto bene con me stessa e meglio sapere la verita che vivere nel dubbio..


Secondo me è la rabbia per come si sta comportando che ti fa dire queste cose...ma fossi in te penserei alla tua vita e basta!

Vuoi levarti una bella soddisfazione? Fagli arrivare una bella richiesta di separazione dall'avv. ... magari sarà più propenso a ritrattare.

Com'era il vostro rapporto prima di quest'anno?


----------



## unica (22 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Secondo me è la rabbia per come si sta comportando che ti fa dire queste cose...ma fossi in te penserei alla tua vita e basta!
> 
> Vuoi levarti una bella soddisfazione? Fagli arrivare una bella richiesta di separazione dall'avv. ... magari sarà più propenso a ritrattare.
> 
> Com'era il vostro rapporto prima di quest'anno?


normale... certo a volte si litigava ma penso che in qualsiasi famiglia ci sono discussioni
ritrattare? se fosse per lui gia staremo di nuovo insieme visto che me la chiesto...ma sono io la dura perche voglio la verita...non so piu nulla della sua vita da quasi un anno quando gli dissi di farmi conoscere queste suoi nuovi amici lui mi rispose vabbe lo faro...sono due mesi che aspetto e nulla....voglio i fatti no le parole.....e in quel caso se sono stat io a capire male chiedero pure scusa anche se con lui non torno...


----------



## Eliade (22 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> normale... certo a volte si litigava ma penso che in qualsiasi famiglia ci sono discussioni
> ritrattare? se fosse per lui gia staremo di nuovo insieme visto che me la chiesto...ma sono io la dura perche voglio la verita...non so piu nulla della sua vita da quasi un anno quando gli dissi di farmi conoscere queste suoi nuovi amici lui mi rispose vabbe lo faro...sono due mesi che aspetto e nulla....voglio i fatti no le parole.....e in quel caso se sono stat io a capire male chiedero pure scusa anche se con lui non torno...


Ma lui ti ha chiesto di tornare assieme...ma poi non ha fatto nulla per modificare il suo comportamento?


----------



## unica (22 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma lui ti ha chiesto di tornare assieme...ma poi non ha fatto nulla per modificare il suo comportamento?



si mi ha chiesto di tornare insieme....ma il suo comportamento e sempre lo stesso....come faccio a ritornare con una persona che non ha modificato per niente il suo comportamento..mi sembra anomalo questa cosa...


----------



## aristocat (22 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> si mi ha chiesto di tornare insieme....ma il suo comportamento e sempre lo stesso....come faccio a ritornare con una persona che non ha modificato per niente il suo comportamento..mi sembra anomalo questa cosa...


Anche se non gli sbatti in faccia la verità l'importante è che tu sappia come stanno le cose, senza bisogno di dimostrare niente a nessuno.
La delusione ce l'hai lo stesso anche senza le prove da rinfacciare a tuo marito.
Allora qualunque decisione prenderai (perdonarlo, oppure distaccarti pian piano da lui, oppure lasciarlo di colpo) dipende solo da te, non dalle sue reazioni a una tua sfuriata con tanto di foto compromettenti.
Credo.


Il lavoro è un altro problema, ma è nei tuoi diritti cercare di prendere una patente e conquistare un'autonomia. Se mai ti separassi, credo ti spetterebbe sempre un minimo assegno mensile come "coniuge debole", ma non sono una legale esperta. 

comunque - per quello che conta - hai la mia solidarietà in questa situazione.
ari


----------



## unica (22 Luglio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Anche se non gli sbatti in faccia la verità l'importante è che tu sappia come stanno le cose, senza bisogno di dimostrare niente a nessuno.
> La delusione ce l'hai lo stesso anche senza le prove da rinfacciare a tuo marito.
> Allora qualunque decisione prenderai (perdonarlo, oppure distaccarti pian piano da lui, oppure lasciarlo di colpo) dipende solo da te, non dalle sue reazioni a una tua sfuriata con tanto di foto compromettenti.
> Credo.
> ...



grazie per le belle parole...sto trovando piu amiche in questo forum che mi ascoltano  e consigliano che nella mia vita di tutti i giorni....non e un problema di rinfacciare almeno per me ma e una questione di sincerita...non vivo bene con questo dubbio....e ci sto male veramente....gli ho pure detto giorni fa..io nn ti proibidco di rifarti un'altra vita ma almeno di essere sincero..ma lui nega sempre...ma forse lo fa perche la presunta amante e molto ma molto piu giovane dilui...e lui sa che con lei non puo avere una vita insieme....ma se cosi fosse e gia passato quasi un anno...cmq grazie per la tua soliedarieta....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> e iniziato tutto quasi un anno fa...quando lessi un messaggio che mio marito stava mandando dove dichiarava di volergli bene e che si sarebbero sentiti il giorno dopo...da quel giorno per me e stato un inferno continuo...lui ha sempre negato e continua a negare..ma io non lo credo...viviamo sotto lo stesso tetto ma non nello stesso letto....lui esce e rientra tardi la notte,se lo chiamo al cellulare a volte e spento altre volte non risponde e lui si giustifica dicendo che non vuole essere disturbato anche se non fa nulla di male ma non vuole lasciare casa forse vi chiederete perche non lo faccia io?e difficile non ho un lavoro,non ho un appoggio almeno per l'inizio non ho nessuno e sono costretta  contro la mia volonta a stare ancora in questa casa...ho chiesto aiuto ad alcune persone(visto che io non sono patentata) di seguirlo almeno cosi potevo sbattergli in faccia la verita..ma si sono tutti negati....non ho libero accesso al suo telefonino...anche perche non  si separa mai da lui(lo porta sempre nella tasca dei pantaloni...e la notte lo mette sotto al cuscino)...e non riesco mai a prenderlo...vorrei tanto scoprire la verita anche se dentro di me gia la conosco,ma non posso ho le mani legate in tutti sensi....ora sto a casa da sola lui e gia sparito da quasi 2 ore...il solo pensiero che ora lui possa eseere con lei ci sto male....vi prego aiutatemi e datemi qualche consiglio...grazie in anticipo...


due cose.

se vuoi che sia marito, lo devi lasciare libero. una persona che è costantemente osservata e controllata si allontana. non puoi possederlo come tua personale proprietà.

lui certamente sa che sei gelosa e gioca con te. ti tiene nella morsa della tua gelosia sia per gioco che per autoprotezione. se non fai il suo gioco, abbasserà la guardia e tu potrai intravedere cosa c'è realmente.


----------



## unica (22 Luglio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> due cose.
> 
> se vuoi che sia marito, lo devi lasciare libero. una persona che è costantemente osservata e controllata si allontana. non puoi possederlo come tua personale proprietà.
> 
> lui certamente sa che sei gelosa e gioca con te. ti tiene nella morsa della tua gelosia sia per gioco che per autoprotezione. se non fai il suo gioco, abbasserà la guardia e tu potrai intravedere cosa c'è realmente.


parli cosi perche non lo conosci siamo stati mesi e mesi senza nemmeno rivolgerci la parola...e peggiorato ma non e migliorato..dopo tutta quella indifferenza ricevuta da me nn ha fatto nulla per modificare il suo comportamento..lo lasciato fin troppo libero..ha fatto sempre tutto cio che voleva...e questo e stato il mo sbaglio piu grande....


----------



## tesla (22 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> parli cosi perche non lo conosci siamo stati mesi e mesi senza nemmeno rivolgerci la parola...e peggiorato ma non e migliorato..dopo tutta quella indifferenza ricevuta da me nn ha fatto nulla per modificare il suo comportamento..lo lasciato fin troppo libero..ha fatto sempre tutto cio che voleva...e questo e stato il mo sbaglio piu grande....


 
secondo me non dovresti pensare all'eventuale errore di averlo lasciato troppo  libero perchè 1) hai già abbastanza sofferenze senza creartene ulteriori da sola con delle recriminazioni 2) avrebbe comunque trovato il modo di fare e disfare 3) in questo forum, me compresa, abbiamo tutti dato l'anima per il nostro rapporto a quanto leggo, però è andata com'è andata.

datti da fare e cerca di recuperare l'autonomia finanziaria, poi fai i passi successivi.

p.s. nessuno dorme col cellulare sotto al cuscino


----------



## unica (22 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> secondo me non dovresti pensare all'eventuale errore di averlo lasciato troppo  libero perchè 1) hai già abbastanza sofferenze senza creartene ulteriori da sola con delle recriminazioni 2) avrebbe comunque trovato il modo di fare e disfare 3) in questo forum, me compresa, abbiamo tutti dato l'anima per il nostro rapporto a quanto leggo, però è andata com'è andata.
> 
> datti da fare e cerca di recuperare l'autonomia finanziaria, poi fai i passi successivi.
> 
> p.s. nessuno dorme col cellulare sotto al cuscino


grazie per il consiglio...nessuno dorme con il cellulare sotto al cuscino..lui si?come mai?


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> e iniziato tutto quasi un anno fa...quando lessi un messaggio che mio marito stava mandando dove dichiarava di volergli bene e che si sarebbero sentiti il giorno dopo...da quel giorno per me e stato un inferno continuo...lui ha sempre negato e continua a negare..ma io non lo credo...viviamo sotto lo stesso tetto ma non nello stesso letto....lui esce e rientra tardi la notte,se lo chiamo al cellulare a volte e spento altre volte non risponde e lui si giustifica dicendo che non vuole essere disturbato anche se non fa nulla di male ma non vuole lasciare casa forse vi chiederete perche non lo faccia io?e difficile non ho un lavoro,non ho un appoggio almeno per l'inizio non ho nessuno e sono costretta  contro la mia volonta a stare ancora in questa casa...ho chiesto aiuto ad alcune persone(visto che io non sono patentata) di seguirlo almeno cosi potevo sbattergli in faccia la verita..ma si sono tutti negati....non ho libero accesso al suo telefonino...anche perche non  si separa mai da lui(lo porta sempre nella tasca dei pantaloni...e la notte lo mette sotto al cuscino)...e non riesco mai a prenderlo...vorrei tanto scoprire la verita anche se dentro di me gia la conosco,ma non posso ho le mani legate in tutti sensi....ora sto a casa da sola lui e gia sparito da quasi 2 ore...il solo pensiero che ora lui possa eseere con lei ci sto male....vi prego aiutatemi e datemi qualche consiglio...grazie in anticipo...


Il tuo matrimonio è clinicamente morto. Non perché tuo marito molto probabilmente ti tradisce o semplicemente va in giro a farsi i cavoli suoi. E' morto perché non avete più nulla da dirvi.
Ora però il problema sei tu. Nelle tue parole si legge la disperazione di una persona che ha paura di non farcela. Pensa che non sia possibile riprendere in mano la propria vita e allora aspetta che sia il marito a farlo..Sperando che magari lasci quell'altra, riavvicinandosi a te.
Stai sbagliando prospettiva. Ora tocca a te. Hai 43 anni e hai tutto il secondo tempo di questa partita che si chiama vita davanti a te. Non è impostante se per tutto il primo tempo hai giocato in difesa, facendo la brava moglie, che ha cresciuto i figli e si è occupata della casa. Devi riconquistare la tua indipendenza. e' l'unica strada per uscire da quetso inferno. Non ci sono alternative. Sei una donna e in quanto tale sei immensamente superiore a qualsiasi uomo nell'affrontare queste situazioni della vita. Superiore persino a tuo marito. Te ne accorgerai nel momento in cui deciderai di farlo. non hai scelta.

Buscopann


----------



## Amoremio (23 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> grazie per il consiglio...nessuno dorme con il cellulare sotto al cuscino..lui si?come mai?


ho letto tutto

alcune considerazioni vanno fatte

quasi nessun traditore dorme col cell. sotto il cuscino
se lui lo fa i casi sono 2:
o non ha l'amante ma vuole fartelo credere
o è uno sprovveduto

a me pare che tu abbia le idee molto confuse
volere la verità è cosa giusta
ma pretenderla da chi a stento ti parla è come lottare contro i mulini a vento

giochiamo un attimo a "facciamo finta"
e procediamo per esclusione

facciamo finta che tuo marito non abbia un'amante
se tu fossi certa che non ce l'ha
la tua vita matrimoniale ti parrebbe soddisfacente?

1. se la risposta è no, la verità sull'amante non rileva: la strada è la separazione

2. se la risposta è sì, e decidi che è essenziale scoprire se ti tradisce mettiti in movimento
non esiste solo il telefonino, tutti i traditori lasciano tracce
ricevute della carta di credito, di ristoranti o alberghi, assegni per spese ingiustificate dal menage familiare, bigliettini, chilometraggi strani rilevabili sul contachilometri della macchina ecc.
io sono contraria alla logica del controllo ma, se è ciò che vuoi, le strade ci sono
(e forse se non ti sei impegnata finora su quella giusta un motivo c'è: o non ti va o non vuoi realmente sapere o qualcos'altro)


poi 
facciamo finta (mica tanto) che tu sia così confusa da aver bisogno di chiarirti meglio le idee
hai bisogno di consigli esperti (e gratuiti), per capire a cosa hai diritto:
chiama il telefono rosa o un'altra associazione di supporto
puoi sfogarti
parlare con uno psicologo o con uno degli avvocati che collaborano con loro
sapranno indirizzarti anche sulla possibilità di gratuito patrocinio


collateralmente
facciamo finta che tu decida che non ce la fai più a continuare questo rapporto deteriorato
che il deterioramento sia endogeno (problemi tra te e tuo marito, mancanza di rispetto e di condivisione) o esogeno (un'amante) cambia assai poco dal punto di vista del diritto

infatti il tradimento ha un peso solo se chiedi la separazione giudiziale, lunga e costosa, che può convenire quando il traditore è l'elemento economicamente debole della coppia per evitare che il tradito gli debba dare il mantenimento

nella tua situazione non sarebbe utile

quindi se decidi che vuoi la separazione vai da un avvocato e ti fai consigliare
tendenzialmente se tu non hai un lavoro significa che hai lavorato in casa per il buon andamento della famiglia e ti spetta un assegno di mantenimento commisurato al reddito di tuo marito


a latere di tutto ciò
facciamo finta che tu decida di prendere la patente,
smetta di dare a tuo marito la sensazione di essere sotto controllo,
cominci a stare un po' più fuori casa
e a manifestare nuovi interessi (o vecchi interessi sopiti) 
ecc.ecc.
lui vede un cambiamento
magari pensa che hai un altro (gli uomini ragionano quasi sempre così)
ma comunque vede un cambiamento
magari si innervosisce (o si tranquillizza) e fa qualche errore che ti può far comodo
magari comincia a vederti sotto una luce diversa


----------



## Amoremio (23 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il tuo matrimonio è clinicamente morto. Non perché tuo marito molto probabilmente ti tradisce o semplicemente va in giro a farsi i cavoli suoi. E' morto perché non avete più nulla da dirvi.
> Ora però il problema sei tu. Nelle tue parole si legge la disperazione di una persona che ha paura di non farcela. Pensa che non sia possibile riprendere in mano la propria vita e allora aspetta che sia il marito a farlo..Sperando che magari lasci quell'altra, riavvicinandosi a te.
> Stai sbagliando prospettiva. Ora tocca a te. Hai 43 anni e hai tutto il secondo tempo di questa partita che si chiama vita davanti a te. Non è impostante se per tutto il primo tempo hai giocato in difesa, facendo la brava moglie, che ha cresciuto i figli e si è occupata della casa. Devi riconquistare la tua indipendenza. e' l'unica strada per uscire da quetso inferno. Non ci sono alternative. Sei una donna e in quanto tale sei immensamente superiore a qualsiasi uomo nell'affrontare queste situazioni della vita. Superiore persino a tuo marito. Te ne accorgerai nel momento in cui deciderai di farlo. non hai scelta.
> 
> Buscopann


:up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> parli cosi perche non lo conosci siamo stati mesi e mesi senza nemmeno rivolgerci la parola...e peggiorato ma non e migliorato..dopo tutta quella indifferenza ricevuta da me nn ha fatto nulla per modificare il suo comportamento..lo lasciato fin troppo libero..ha fatto sempre tutto cio che voleva...e questo e stato il mo sbaglio piu grande....


Ok, se prima l'hai lasciato libero e ora non più, è addirittura peggio. ma se il vostro rapporto è in queste condizioni, chi te lo fa fare a starci ancora?


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il tuo matrimonio è clinicamente morto. Non perché tuo marito molto probabilmente ti tradisce o semplicemente va in giro a farsi i cavoli suoi. E' morto perché non avete più nulla da dirvi.
> Ora però il problema sei tu. Nelle tue parole si legge la disperazione di una persona che ha paura di non farcela. Pensa che non sia possibile riprendere in mano la propria vita e allora aspetta che sia il marito a farlo..Sperando che magari lasci quell'altra, riavvicinandosi a te.
> Stai sbagliando prospettiva. Ora tocca a te. Hai 43 anni e hai tutto il secondo tempo di questa partita che si chiama vita davanti a te. Non è impostante se per tutto il primo tempo hai giocato in difesa, facendo la brava moglie, che ha cresciuto i figli e si è occupata della casa. Devi riconquistare la tua indipendenza. e' l'unica strada per uscire da quetso inferno. Non ci sono alternative. Sei una donna e in quanto tale sei immensamente superiore a qualsiasi uomo nell'affrontare queste situazioni della vita. Superiore persino a tuo marito. Te ne accorgerai nel momento in cui deciderai di farlo. non hai scelta.
> 
> Buscopann



:applauso::bravooo::applauso:​ 


Amoremio ha detto:


> :up:



Avara! 


Almeno tre 

:up: :up: :up:​


----------



## Eliade (23 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il tuo matrimonio è clinicamente morto. Non perché tuo marito molto probabilmente ti tradisce o semplicemente va in giro a farsi i cavoli suoi. E' morto perché non avete più nulla da dirvi.
> Ora però il problema sei tu. Nelle tue parole si legge la disperazione di una persona che ha paura di non farcela. Pensa che non sia possibile riprendere in mano la propria vita e allora aspetta che sia il marito a farlo..Sperando che magari lasci quell'altra, riavvicinandosi a te.
> Stai sbagliando prospettiva. Ora tocca a te. Hai 43 anni e hai tutto il secondo tempo di questa partita che si chiama vita davanti a te. Non è impostante se per tutto il primo tempo hai giocato in difesa, facendo la brava moglie, che ha cresciuto i figli e si è occupata della casa. Devi riconquistare la tua indipendenza. e' l'unica strada per uscire da quetso inferno. Non ci sono alternative. Sei una donna e in quanto tale sei immensamente superiore a qualsiasi uomo nell'affrontare queste situazioni della vita. Superiore persino a tuo marito. Te ne accorgerai nel momento in cui deciderai di farlo. non hai scelta.
> 
> Buscopann


Quoto! Quoto! Quoto!


----------



## Amoremio (23 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :applauso::bravooo::applauso:​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi dai l'occasione di fare una precisazione

per me sarebbe clinicamente morto
come per busco, per te e per molti altri

ciò non è detto che questo sia il reale sentire di Unica e, con lei, di tanti altri


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi dai l'occasione di fare una precisazione
> 
> per me sarebbe clinicamente morto
> come per busco, per te e per molti altri
> ...



Un giorno anche Unica si togliera' quel prosciutto dagli occhi e, mettera' gli occhiali  contaci.


PS Aggiungo che: Unica ha solo bisogno di fiducia e incoraggiamento  e noi siam qui per questo ... a 43 anni non si chiude con la vita, c'e' un mondo che l'aspetta dietro l'algolo


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il tuo matrimonio è clinicamente morto. Non perché tuo marito molto probabilmente ti tradisce o semplicemente va in giro a farsi i cavoli suoi. E' morto perché non avete più nulla da dirvi.
> Ora però il problema sei tu. Nelle tue parole si legge la disperazione di una persona che ha paura di non farcela. Pensa che non sia possibile riprendere in mano la propria vita e allora aspetta che sia il marito a farlo..Sperando che magari lasci quell'altra, riavvicinandosi a te.
> Stai sbagliando prospettiva. Ora tocca a te. Hai 43 anni e hai tutto il secondo tempo di questa partita che si chiama vita davanti a te. Non è impostante se per tutto il primo tempo hai giocato in difesa, facendo la brava moglie, che ha cresciuto i figli e si è occupata della casa. Devi riconquistare la tua indipendenza. e' l'unica strada per uscire da quetso inferno. Non ci sono alternative. Sei una donna e in quanto tale sei immensamente superiore a qualsiasi uomo nell'affrontare queste situazioni della vita. Superiore persino a tuo marito. Te ne accorgerai nel momento in cui deciderai di farlo. non hai scelta.
> 
> Buscopann


 :up::up:
k:k:k:
:bravooo::bravooo:


----------



## unica (23 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il tuo matrimonio è clinicamente morto. Non perché tuo marito molto probabilmente ti tradisce o semplicemente va in giro a farsi i cavoli suoi. E' morto perché non avete più nulla da dirvi.
> Ora però il problema sei tu. Nelle tue parole si legge la disperazione di una persona che ha paura di non farcela. Pensa che non sia possibile riprendere in mano la propria vita e allora aspetta che sia il marito a farlo..Sperando che magari lasci quell'altra, riavvicinandosi a te.
> Stai sbagliando prospettiva. Ora tocca a te. Hai 43 anni e hai tutto il secondo tempo di questa partita che si chiama vita davanti a te. Non è impostante se per tutto il primo tempo hai giocato in difesa, facendo la brava moglie, che ha cresciuto i figli e si è occupata della casa. Devi riconquistare la tua indipendenza. e' l'unica strada per uscire da quetso inferno. Non ci sono alternative. Sei una donna e in quanto tale sei immensamente superiore a qualsiasi uomo nell'affrontare queste situazioni della vita. Superiore persino a tuo marito. Te ne accorgerai nel momento in cui deciderai di farlo. non hai scelta.
> 
> Buscopann


grazie per il consiglio..belle parole chi mi hanno commosso....tutti i giorni dico ora basta...ma durante il giorno momenti di disperazione cme lo sto vivendo in questo momento affiorano..e mi distruggono moralmente e psicologicamente...cmq grazie di cuore


----------



## unica (23 Luglio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ok, se prima l'hai lasciato libero e ora non più, è addirittura peggio. ma se il vostro rapporto è in queste condizioni, chi te lo fa fare a starci ancora?




e stato libero prima ed e libero ora...purtroppo la mia vita non e facile....quando chiedi un aiuto e nessuno e disponibile e ancora peggio..la  mia condizione finanziaria no mi permette di avere una vita non dico lussuosa ma almeno decente...non mi permette di pagarmi un affitto,come appoggio non ho nessuno....lavoro saltuariamente..e per una centinaia di  euro al mese...sicuramente lui non mi darebbe nessun mantenimento...visto che e una persona egoista e prepotente..forse vi chiederete.. ci sono gli avvocati...non posso(non ho i soldi)......


----------



## unica (23 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Un giorno anche Unica si togliera' quel prosciutto dagli occhi e, mettera' gli occhiali  contaci.
> 
> 
> PS Aggiungo che: Unica ha solo bisogno di fiducia e incoraggiamento  e noi siam qui per questo ... a 43 anni non si chiude con la vita, c'e' un mondo che l'aspetta dietro l'algolo


e portatemi voi vicino a quell'angolo(con i vostri consigli)perche io ora vedo tutto buio....


----------



## unica (23 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il tuo matrimonio è clinicamente morto. Non perché tuo marito molto probabilmente ti tradisce o semplicemente va in giro a farsi i cavoli suoi. E' morto perché non avete più nulla da dirvi.
> Ora però il problema sei tu. Nelle tue parole si legge la disperazione di una persona che ha paura di non farcela. Pensa che non sia possibile riprendere in mano la propria vita e allora aspetta che sia il marito a farlo..Sperando che magari lasci quell'altra, riavvicinandosi a te.
> Stai sbagliando prospettiva. Ora tocca a te. Hai 43 anni e hai tutto il secondo tempo di questa partita che si chiama vita davanti a te. Non è impostante se per tutto il primo tempo hai giocato in difesa, facendo la brava moglie, che ha cresciuto i figli e si è occupata della casa. Devi riconquistare la tua indipendenza. e' l'unica strada per uscire da quetso inferno. Non ci sono alternative. Sei una donna e in quanto tale sei immensamente superiore a qualsiasi uomo nell'affrontare queste situazioni della vita. Superiore persino a tuo marito. Te ne accorgerai nel momento in cui deciderai di farlo. non hai scelta.
> 
> Buscopann


forse non mi sono spiegata bene...con o senza amante io con lui non torno piu...non aspetto lui....quando un giorno si sarà stufato di farsi i cavoli suoi in giro...trovera la porta chiusa....


----------



## unica (23 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ho letto tutto
> 
> alcune considerazioni vanno fatte
> 
> ...



grazie per il consiglio..avevo dimenticato di questo numero rosa...cmq la mia vita matrimoniale non e soddisfacente con o senza amante la strada giusta e quella della separazione...anche se io gia avevo pensato a cio

ma il problema e lui che nn vuole accettare.....


----------



## unica (23 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi dai l'occasione di fare una precisazione
> 
> per me sarebbe clinicamente morto
> come per busco, per te e per molti altri
> ...



anche per me e morto...


----------



## Eliade (23 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> e stato libero prima ed e libero ora...purtroppo la mia vita non e facile....quando chiedi un aiuto e nessuno e disponibile e ancora peggio..la  mia condizione finanziaria no mi permette di avere una vita non dico lussuosa ma almeno decente...non mi permette di pagarmi un affitto,come appoggio non ho nessuno....lavoro saltuariamente..e per una centinaia di  euro al mese...sicuramente* lui non mi darebbe nessun mantenimento...visto che e una persona egoista e prepotente..forse vi chiederete.. ci sono gli avvocati...non posso(non ho i soldi).*.....


Sarebbe costretto ad aiutarti e per gli avvocati esiste il gratuito patrocinio.

Inizia a cercarti un lavoro, sai usare il pc (pacchetto office)? Vai su qualche sito di annunci gratuiti (tipo subito.it) e metti un annuncio lì come segretaria/assistente d'ufficio, per es.
Hai anche la possibilità, su quel sito almeno, di vedere le offerte relative alla tua regione oppure relative ad un ben determinato ramo.
Inoltre sarebbe un bene preparare un curriculum in formato europeo (ecco perché sarebbe un bene che tu prendessi la patente), da inviare all'occorrenza.

Puoi iniziare da tante cose, devi solo volerlo.


----------



## Eliade (23 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> ma il problema e lui che nn vuole accettare.....


 Questo non è un problema in generale ma, soprattutto, non è un problema tuo.
In Italia basta che un solo coniuge voglia separarsi per poterlo fare. 

Quanti anni hanno i vostri figli?


----------



## unica (23 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sarebbe costretto ad aiutarti e per gli avvocati esiste il gratuito patrocinio.
> 
> Inizia a cercarti un lavoro, sai usare il pc (pacchetto office)? Vai su qualche sito di annunci gratuiti (tipo subito.it) e metti un annuncio lì come segretaria/assistente d'ufficio, per es.
> Hai anche la possibilità, su quel sito almeno, di vedere le offerte relative alla tua regione oppure relative ad un ben determinato ramo.
> ...



grazie


----------



## unica (23 Luglio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Forse la presunta amante e' sposata e non ha intenzione di separarsi.... e allora anche per lui va bene così piuttosto che affrontare spese per la separazione, assegno di mantenimento, un'altra casa. E' più facile così, non trovi? Sapessi quanti amanti, anche con un discreto coinvolgimento nei confronti dell'amante, pensano sia meglio così, cosa c'è di meglio di un piede in due scarpe?
> La vita e' una Unica.... hai diritto a ritrovare la tua serenità. E non credo sia più con lui! Trovati un lavoro: renditi libera! Tutto e' possibile (o quasi) basta volerlo e impegnarsi in questo e la ruota prima o poi gira. Un bacio



la sua presunta amante non e sposata ne divorziata e ne separata e una persona libera.....forse e l'eta (almeno se e quella che penso io)poi se ha fatto nuove conoscenze fuori paese io questo non posso saperlo con certezza ma posso solo immaginarlo....


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Questo non è un problema in generale ma, soprattutto, non è un problema tuo.
> In Italia basta che un solo coniuge voglia separarsi per poterlo fare.
> 
> *Quanti anni hanno i vostri figli?*



Appunto Unica quanti anni hanno sti ragazzi?


----------



## unica (23 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Appunto Unica quanti anni hanno sti ragazzi?


23 e 21 anni


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> 23 e 21 anni



AH! ... cosa dicono del comportamento del padre? ... ovviamente sono a coscenza della situazione, giusto?


----------



## unica (23 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> AH! ... cosa dicono del comportamento del padre? ... ovviamente sono a coscenza della situazione, giusto?



ecco un altro tasto dolente..sono a conoscenza della situazione ma sembra che non gli freghi tanto ..ho provato anche a loro a chiedere aiuto ma nulla mi hanno semplicemente risposto...tu sei nostra madre e lui e nostro padre...ma su alcune cose(forse e una mia immaginazione)sembra che proteggono il padre come se loro gia sapessero la verita...parlano con me e cercano di tenermi buona con parole gentili...affettuose ma quando chiedo a loro di arrivare ai fatti niente....


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> ecco un altro tasto dolente..sono a conoscenza della situazione ma sembra che non gli freghi tanto ..ho provato anche a loro a chiedere aiuto ma nulla mi hanno semplicemente risposto...tu sei nostra madre e lui e nostro padre...ma su alcune cose(forse e una mia immaginazione)sembra che proteggono il padre come se loro gia sapessero la verita...parlano con me e cercano di tenermi buona con parole gentili...affettuose ma quando chiedo a loro di arrivare ai fatti niente....


Gran brutta situazione  non dico che loro dovrebbero difenderti e, mettersi contro il loro padre ... il genitore piu' debole in questo momento sei tu e andresti aiutata.


Datti una mossa e pensa a te, trovati un lavoro e vai dall'avvocanto, difendi i tuoi diritti ... fai comodo a lui ed ai figli ... praticamente sei diventata in famiglia la domestica e nulla piu'.


----------



## unica (23 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Gran brutta situazione  non dico che loro dovrebbero difenderti e, mettersi contro il loro padre ... il genitore piu' debole in questo momento sei tu e andresti aiutata.
> 
> 
> Datti una mossa e pensa a te, trovati un lavoro e vai dall'avvocanto, difendi i tuoi diritti ... fai comodo a lui ed ai figli ... praticamente sei diventata in famiglia la domestica e nulla piu'.



infatti la domestica e nulla piu...approvo in pieno cio che hai detto...cmq grazie di cuore


----------



## Amoremio (23 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> grazie per il consiglio..avevo dimenticato di questo numero rosa...cmq la mia vita matrimoniale non e soddisfacente con o senza amante la strada giusta e quella della separazione...anche se io gia avevo pensato a cio
> 
> ma il problema e lui che nn vuole accettare.....


per sposarsi bisogna volerlo in 2
per separarsi basta che lo voglia uno

non è una passeggiata
ma se sei convinta di volere la separazione, a prescindere dall'eventuale amante, quello che otterrai sarà comunque meglio di ciò che hai
in autonomia , dignità e conseguentemente autostima

se, come mi pare, ti sei sposata molto giovane, lui è convinto probabilmente di tenerti in pugno

non preavvertirlo delle tue intenzioni
parla prima col telefono rosa e con l'avvocato e fatti consigliare

se come hai detto fai lavori saltuari, si tratterà probabilmente di lavori in nero 
quindi sarà difficile che lui possa sostenere che hai un reddito congruo
procurati una delle sue dichiarazioni dei redditi, così che l'avvocato possa stimare quanto potrebbe spettarti
in quella peraltro tu risulterai plausibilmente a suo carico

quando avrai gli elementi che può darti l'avvocato potrai fare una valutazione delle tue prospettive


----------



## unica (23 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> per sposarsi bisogna volerlo in 2
> per separarsi basta che lo voglia uno
> 
> non è una passeggiata
> ...


giovanissima direi 18 anni....cmq grazie


----------



## Amoremio (23 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> infatti la domestica e nulla piu...approvo in pieno cio che hai detto...cmq grazie di cuore


la domestica la puoi fare anche fuori casa
e ti pagano per questo

i figli vivono con voi?


----------



## unica (23 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> la domestica la puoi fare anche fuori casa
> e ti pagano per questo
> 
> i figli vivono con voi?


la piu piccola si..il grande no


----------



## Amoremio (23 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> giovanissima direi 18 anni....cmq grazie


a 43 anni sei ancora giovane

stai facendo una vita dura e infelice
ma sei  in tempo per cambiarla 
sarà magari sempre dura ma potrai risponderne solo a te stessa
e questo è già un seme di felicità


----------



## Amoremio (23 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> la piu piccola si..il grande no


penso che vedere la propria mamma che si riconquista la dignità con le sue sole forze sarà una bella lezione di vita anche per loro


----------



## unica (23 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a 43 anni sei ancora giovane
> 
> stai facendo una vita dura e infelice
> ma sei  in tempo per cambiarla
> ...



grazie di cuore


----------



## Amoremio (23 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> grazie di cuore


posso chiederti come mai hai scelto quel nick?


----------



## unica (23 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> posso chiederti come mai hai scelto quel nick?



e l'unico che mi e venuto in mente...in questo periodo non ho molta fantasia...ti sembra strano il mio nik?


----------



## Amoremio (23 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> e l'unico che mi e venuto in mente...in questo periodo non ho molta fantasia...ti sembra strano il mio nik?


prendila come il segno magari inconsapevole di ciò che sei e come ispirazione programmatica

TU sei unica
ogni donna lo è, ma che le sia riconosciuto dipende da lei

e per il tuo uomo vuoi essere l'unica
in tutti i sensi

non certo l'unica colf
perchè l'unica ad accettare di non essere pagata, 
nè in soldi nè in sentimento nè in rispetto


----------



## unica (23 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> prendila come il segno magari inconsapevole di ciò che sei e come ispirazione programmatica
> 
> TU sei unica
> ogni donna lo è, ma che le sia riconosciuto dipende da lei
> ...



bello cio che hai detto..grazie


----------



## Amoremio (23 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> bello cio che hai detto..grazie


io penso che quasi sempre le parole hanno un significato più profondo di quello che chi le usa crede di dar loro

sono come un sogno:
danno voce a qualcosa che è dentro di noi, 
ma che non riesce a venir fuori perchè la nostra parte cosciente, razionale e condizionata, non vuole affrontarlo o ha paura di farlo


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> ecco un altro tasto dolente..sono a conoscenza della situazione ma sembra che non gli freghi tanto ..ho provato anche a loro a chiedere aiuto ma nulla mi hanno semplicemente risposto...tu sei nostra madre e lui e nostro padre...ma su alcune cose(forse e una mia immaginazione)sembra che proteggono il padre come se loro gia sapessero la verita...parlano con me e cercano di tenermi buona con parole gentili...affettuose ma quando chiedo a loro di arrivare ai fatti niente....


 Ciao. I tuoi figli non hanno tutti i torti: questa situazione riguarda solo voi due, sei solo tu che puoi risolverla in qualche modo,  loro non possono e non devono entrare nel vostro conflitto, ma vedrai che sapranno starti vicino quando tu avrai preso una decisione.
Quoto tutti gli interventi di prima, da quello che dici un'eventuale amante è solo un aspetto del problema, il vero problema è che tu con quell'uomo non ci vuoi più stare, allora tira fuori tutta la grinta, numeri rosa, avvocati, patente, lavoro, inizia da dove vuoi e non avere paura: sei giovane, hai un futuro, non solo un passato e hai diritto di viverlo serenamente, magari in allegria un giorno con un nuovo compagno che ti faccia ridere e ti porti fuori con lui


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> e stato libero prima ed e libero ora...purtroppo la mia vita non e facile....quando chiedi un aiuto e nessuno e disponibile e ancora peggio..la  mia condizione finanziaria no mi permette di avere una vita non dico lussuosa ma almeno decente...non mi permette di pagarmi un affitto,come appoggio non ho nessuno....lavoro saltuariamente..e per una centinaia di  euro al mese...sicuramente lui non mi darebbe nessun mantenimento...visto che e una persona egoista e prepotente..forse vi chiederete.. ci sono gli avvocati...non posso(non ho i soldi)......


Rifarsi la vita.

In questo momento conta soltanto cosa vuoi fare da grande. Sono certo che una volta appurato cosa vuoi, trovi anche la via. Impossibile che non hai nessuno che ti accoglie. Se questo è il problema, cercati qualcuno, ora.

La tua situazione economica migliorerà in proporzione alla tua volontà di rifarti una vita nuova.

In vita mia ho scavato tanto e spesso ho toccato fondo. Quando tocchi il fondo, devi solo trovare il coraggio di rialzarti. Il resto viene da sé.


----------



## unica (23 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> penso che vedere la propria mamma che si riconquista la dignità con le sue sole forze sarà una bella lezione di vita anche per loro



con le mie sole forze nn c'è la faccio...io ho bisogno di aiuto....


----------



## Eliade (23 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> con le mie sole forze nn c'è la faccio...io ho bisogno di aiuto....


Che tipo di aiuto avresti bisogno?


----------



## unica (23 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao. I tuoi figli non hanno tutti i torti: questa situazione riguarda solo voi due, sei solo tu che puoi risolverla in qualche modo,  loro non possono e non devono entrare nel vostro conflitto, ma vedrai che sapranno starti vicino quando tu avrai preso una decisione.
> Quoto tutti gli interventi di prima, da quello che dici un'eventuale amante è solo un aspetto del problema, il vero problema è che tu con quell'uomo non ci vuoi più stare, allora tira fuori tutta la grinta, numeri rosa, avvocati, patente, lavoro, inizia da dove vuoi e non avere paura: sei giovane, hai un futuro, non solo un passato e hai diritto di viverlo serenamente, magari in allegria un giorno con un nuovo compagno che ti faccia ridere e ti porti fuori con lui




per ora non sono capace di tirare fuori tutta la grinta ho bisogno ora come ora di un sostegno sia morale che psicologico...non ho mai preteso che i miei figli si mettesero contro il padre...ma io penso che rifiutandosi di aiutare anche incosciamante si siamo messi un po contro di me visto che loro sanno che io non ho nessuno che mi aiuti in quel senso....nei miei 43 anni di vita non mi sono mai rifiutata di fare del bene o aiutare il prossimo...mi sono sacrificata io...ma se qualcuno mi chiedeva una mano io ero sempre pronta e disponibile...non sono stata ripagata con la stessa moneta...e questa cosa anche mi fa un po male....cmq grazie anche a te per il consiglio


----------



## unica (23 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao. I tuoi figli non hanno tutti i torti: questa situazione riguarda solo voi due, sei solo tu che puoi risolverla in qualche modo,  loro non possono e non devono entrare nel vostro conflitto, ma vedrai che sapranno starti vicino quando tu avrai preso una decisione.
> Quoto tutti gli interventi di prima, da quello che dici un'eventuale amante è solo un aspetto del problema, il vero problema è che tu con quell'uomo non ci vuoi più stare, allora tira fuori tutta la grinta, numeri rosa, avvocati, patente, lavoro, inizia da dove vuoi e non avere paura: sei giovane, hai un futuro, non solo un passato e hai diritto di viverlo serenamente, magari in allegria un giorno con un nuovo compagno che ti faccia ridere e ti porti fuori con lui




per ora non sono capace di tirare fuori tutta la grinta ho bisogno ora come ora di un sostegno sia morale che psicologico...non ho mai preteso che i miei figli si mettesero contro il padre...ma io penso che rifiutandosi di aiutare anche incosciamante si siamo messi un po contro di me visto che loro sanno che io non ho nessuno che mi aiuti in quel senso....nei miei 43 anni di vita non mi sono mai rifiutata di fare del bene o aiutare il prossimo...mi sono sacrificata io...ma se qualcuno mi chiedeva una mano io ero sempre pronta e disponibile...non sono stata ripagata con la stessa moneta...e questa cosa anche mi fa un po male....cmq grazie anche a te per il consiglio


----------



## unica (23 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> penso che vedere la propria mamma che si riconquista la dignità con le sue sole forze sarà una bella lezione di vita anche per loro



vorrei tanto poter dare questa lezione di vita..ma per ora non n e sono capace...cmq grazie di cuore


----------



## unica (23 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Che tipo di aiuto avresti bisogno?



dis aiuto morale che psicologico..oltre a seguire mio marito per vedere cio che fa visto che io non guido...chiedo troppo?


----------



## aristocat (23 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> dis aiuto morale che psicologico..*oltre a seguire mio marito per vedere cio che fa visto che io non guido*...chiedo troppo?


E' che ormai non ti interessa, a questo punto :blank:


----------



## unica (23 Luglio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> E' che ormai non ti interessa, a questo punto :blank:




non ho capito cio che vuoi dire...scusami


----------



## aristocat (23 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> non ho capito cio che vuoi dire...scusami


Seguire tuo marito quando i problemi nella coppia vanno oltre una possibile relazione extraconiugale di tuo marito, per me è partire dall'angolazione sbagliata, comunque voglia di farsi ancora più male....


----------



## unica (23 Luglio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Seguire tuo marito quando i problemi nella coppia vanno oltre una possibile relazione extraconiugale di tuo marito, per me è partire dall'angolazione sbagliata, comunque voglia di farsi ancora più male....



ma o no male...io cmq voglio la verita....


----------



## aristocat (23 Luglio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Seguire tuo marito quando i problemi nella coppia vanno oltre una possibile relazione extraconiugale di tuo marito, per me è partire dall'angolazione sbagliata, comunque voglia di farsi ancora più male....


senza contare il tempo e l'energia inutile buttati a scoprire quello che è già noto :blank:


----------



## aristocat (23 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> ma o no male...io cmq voglio la verita....


verità che già conosci, ma più che una verità è solo un aspetto della situazione in generale (poco rosea) del tuo matrimonio...


----------



## unica (23 Luglio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> senza contare il tempo e l'energia inutile buttati a scoprire quello che è già noto :blank:



e notto si ma lui nega....perche lo fa?


----------



## aristocat (23 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> e notto si ma lui nega....perche lo fa?


Perchè se lui ammettesse e tu decidessi che questa del tradimento è l'ultima goccina che  ti serve per chiedere la separazione + alimenti, a lui scoccerebbe credo. Dovrebbe mantenerti, chissà fino a quando, e questo lui vorrebbe evitarlo, suppongo


----------



## unica (23 Luglio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Perchè se lui ammettesse e tu decidessi che questa del tradimento è l'ultima goccina che  ti serve per chiedere la separazione + alimenti, a lui scoccerebbe credo. Dovrebbe mantenerti, chissà fino a quando, e questo lui vorrebbe evitarlo, suppongo



io penso che prendersi le responsabilita dei propri sbagli sia segno di maturita....e inziato tutto un anno fa se lui ci teneva veramente alla famiglia :

1)si sarebbe allontanata dalle presunta amante(voce di popolo)
2)avrebbe non dico cambiato ma almeno modificato il suo comportamento
3)avrebbe potuto tenere un dialogo piu aprerto nei miei confronti senza rispondere dopo una mia domanda tu sei scema ,io faccio quello che voglio e altre stupidita che solo lui sa dire...

sto pensando seriamente che se fosse il problema del mantenimento di rifutare tutto l'importante e chiudere questa storia subito e riavere di nuovo la mia serenita..nel modo in cui vivo si vive male..e a volte ne risente anche mia figlia...cmq grazie:9


----------



## aristocat (23 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> io penso che prendersi le responsabilita dei propri sbagli sia segno di maturita....e inziato tutto un anno fa se lui ci teneva veramente alla famiglia :
> 
> 1)si sarebbe allontanata dalle presunta amante(voce di popolo)
> 2)avrebbe non dico cambiato ma almeno modificato il suo comportamento
> ...


Ma la maturità e soprattutto il "senso di responsabilità" a passione finita, è da pochi :blank:. Quando non c'è più nulla da dirsi e non si ama più l'altro come prima, l'egoismo prevale su tutto (maturità, buon senso, dialogo aperto ecc ecc.).
Adesso lui vuole pensare solo a sè stesso, vuole godersi l'amante senza per questo dover pagare nulla a te nè a nessuno :nuke:.


----------



## unica (23 Luglio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma la maturità e soprattutto il "senso di responsabilità" a passione finita, è da pochi :blank:. Quando non c'è più nulla da dirsi e non si ama più l'altro come prima, l'egoismo prevale su tutto (maturità, buon senso, dialogo aperto ecc ecc.).
> Adesso lui vuole pensare solo a sè stesso, vuole godersi l'amante senza per questo dover pagare nulla a te nè a nessuno :nuke:.



nessuno gli impedisce nulla...l'importante che vada via da questa casa chiedo troppo?non penso....


----------



## aristocat (23 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> nessuno gli impedisce nulla...l'importante che vada via da questa casa chiedo troppo?non penso....


No, ma non sarà una cosa immediata


----------



## unica (23 Luglio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> No, ma non sarà una cosa immediata



e gia passato un anno..quando ancora devo aspettare?o lui o io anche a costo almeno per me di andare q fare la barbona....


----------



## aristocat (23 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> e gia passato un anno..quando ancora devo aspettare?o lui o io anche a costo almeno per me di andare q fare la barbona....


Se glielo chiedi tu non se ne andrà mai... se glielo ordina un giudice in sede di separazione, sarà costretto invece a farlo, suo malgrado. E comunque prima di arrivare alla sentenza del giudice, ti toccherà aspettare del tempo.


----------



## unica (23 Luglio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Se glielo chiedi tu non se ne andrà mai... se glielo ordina un giudice in sede di separazione, sarà costretto invece a farlo, suo malgrado. E comunque prima di arrivare alla sentenza del giudice, ti toccherà aspettare del tempo.



questo lo so ma io non sono piu disponibile a fare la domestica per lui...io ho 2 fgli no 3....


----------



## aristocat (23 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> questo lo so ma io non sono piu disponibile a fare la domestica per lui...io ho 2 fgli no 3....


Lo so, e comunque, già il fatto di pulire la casa magari anche solo per te stessa, preparare da mangiare... alla fine lui qualche beneficio lo ricava sempre nel non andarsene


----------



## aristocat (23 Luglio 2011)

Ma io dico una cosa. Per te è così importante adesso che lui se ne vada di casa?
Alla fine cosa cambia?


----------



## unica (23 Luglio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma io dico una cosa. Per te è così importante adesso che lui se ne vada di casa?
> Alla fine cosa cambia?



si che e importante...non riesco ad essere serena..ci sto male...e la sua presenza mi da fastidio...so che a volte esagero ma non posso farci nulla


----------



## Eliade (23 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> questo lo so ma io non sono piu disponibile a fare la domestica per lui...io ho 2 fgli no 3....


 Allora sbrigati ad andare dall'avvocato...non hai altre scelte.
Più perdi tempo per scoprire una verità che già sai...più sarà il tempo che dovrai aspettare affinchè se ne vada!


----------



## unica (23 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Allora sbrigati ad andare dall'avvocato...non hai altre scelte.
> Più perdi tempo per scoprire una verità che già sai...più sarà il tempo che dovrai aspettare affinchè se ne vada!



ok grazie


----------



## Amoremio (24 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> questo lo so ma io non sono piu disponibile a fare la domestica per lui...io ho 2 fgli no 3....


 
e fin qui ok

ma queste sono parole

se tu "pretendi" la verità prima di fare qualunque passo, forse è perchè quel passo non lo vuoi fare

la prova del tradimento non ti serve per ottenere il mantenimento

forse serve a te perchè non sei così convinta di volerti separare se a tutto il resto non si associa anche il tradimento
o forse ti serve per rinviare qualunque iniziativa che pensi di volere ma che ti fa paura

se sei certa di non voler più vivere con lui
non cadere nelle "trappole" che la mente crea 
sono "trappole" consuete ed inconsapevoli, originate dal timore dei cambiamenti, soprattutto se radicali 

che ti tradisca o meno *NON* è essenziale e irrinunciabile per separarsi (se davvero è quello che vuoi)


----------



## unica (24 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e fin qui ok
> 
> ma queste sono parole
> 
> ...



e quello che voglio...cmq grazie


----------



## Hirohito (24 Luglio 2011)

Domani :
- vai a informarti sul gratuito patrocinio (avvocato gratis);
- scrivi su un foglio la situazione coniugale in breve e le tue richieste (serve anche a riordinarti le idee);
- dì ai tuoi figli che hai deciso di separarti;
- riduci al minimo le cose che fai per lui;
- vai a parlare nel centro di ascolto più vicino (non ti costa nulla)

Smettila di cercare prove del tradimento. Tanto è chiaro che ti tradisce.

Questa è la mia opinione.


----------



## unica (24 Luglio 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Domani :
> - vai a informarti sul gratuito patrocinio (avvocato gratis);
> - scrivi su un foglio la situazione coniugale in breve e le tue richieste (serve anche a riordinarti le idee);
> - dì ai tuoi figli che hai deciso di separarti;
> ...



da oggi e chiaro anche a me...grazie per il consiglio


----------



## Eliade (24 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> *da oggi e chiaro anche a me*...grazie per il consiglio


Te ne sei convinta oppure l'hai scoperto?


----------



## unica (24 Luglio 2011)

oggi guardando lui ho capito che non c'e piu nulla che ci lega....l'ho visto sereno sorridente e felice come non mai....nei suoi occhi ho letto la verita....quella verita che  tanto ho cercato e arrivata nel suo sguardo....non gli frega nulla di me questo e chiaro....visto che oggi gli ho fatto capire(anche scherzosamente)se trovo qualcuno mi rifaccio la mia vita....lui mi ha risposto fai quello che vuoi....e felice di fare la sua vita....che la faccia pure.....da oggi sarò io a giocare ma a giocare duro.....


----------



## unica (24 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Te ne sei convinta oppure l'hai scoperto?



sono un po imbranata ho fatto un altro post..ma non so se voi lo leggete...cmq e questo:



oggi guardando lui ho capito che non c'e piu nulla che ci lega....l'ho visto sereno sorridente e felice come non mai....nei suoi occhi ho letto la verita....quella verita che tanto ho cercato e arrivata nel suo sguardo....non gli frega nulla di me questo e chiaro....visto che oggi gli ho fatto capire(anche scherzosamente)se trovo qualcuno mi rifaccio la mia vita....lui mi ha risposto fai quello che vuoi....e felice di fare la sua vita....che la faccia pure.....da oggi sarò io a giocare ma a giocare duro.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> oggi guardando lui ho capito che non c'e piu nulla che ci lega....l'ho visto sereno sorridente e felice come non mai....nei suoi occhi ho letto la verita....quella verita che tanto ho cercato e arrivata nel suo sguardo....non gli frega nulla di me questo e chiaro....visto che oggi gli ho fatto capire(anche scherzosamente)se trovo qualcuno mi rifaccio la mia vita....lui mi ha risposto fai quello che vuoi....e felice di fare la sua vita....che la faccia pure.....da oggi sarò io a giocare ma a giocare duro.....


 
Mia cara, il tuo desiderio di vendetta è legittimo.

Ma se ti rileggi capirai che non hai nessun mezzo per metterlo in atto.

Qualsiasi cosa ti farà apparire come una megera che non vuole lasciarlo andare. una visione senz'altro distorta, ma che lui userebbe per assopire i sensi di colpa e convincersi che non sta facendo nulla di male.

Se è felice come dici rimbalzerà ogni tuo tentatvo di destabiizzarlo.

Rivolgi su di te la carica che hai accumulato e usala a tuo favore per emanciparti, come ti hanno egregiamente consigliato.

TU STAI VIVENDO UNA VITA CHE NON VUOI VIVERE.
Parti da lì e cambiala.


----------



## unica (24 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mia cara, il tuo desiderio di vendetta è legittimo.
> 
> Ma se ti rileggi capirai che non hai nessun mezzo per metterlo in atto.
> 
> ...



io non voglio lasciarlo andare?e un anno che gli dico vai rifatti la tua vita...e lui che non ha le p..... di farlo.... che faccia quello che vuole...tr a di noi e finita....


----------



## aristocat (24 Luglio 2011)

*fossi in te*



unica ha detto:


> io non voglio lasciarlo andare?e un anno che gli dico vai rifatti la tua vita...e lui che non ha le p..... di farlo.... che faccia quello che vuole...tr a di noi e finita....


A questo punto delle palle sue me ne fregherei relativamente... quel che conta, adesso, sono le tue di palle! Lui sta bene come sta, chi ha bisogno di tirarle fuori veramente sei tu


----------



## unica (24 Luglio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> A questo punto delle palle sue me ne fregherei relativamente... quel che conta, adesso, sono le tue di palle! Lui sta bene come sta, chi ha bisogno di tirarle fuori veramente sei tu



giusto...grazie


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> A questo punto delle palle sue me ne fregherei relativamente... quel che conta, adesso, sono le tue di palle! Lui sta bene come sta, chi ha bisogno di tirarle fuori veramente sei tu


 :up::up::up:


----------



## Amoremio (25 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mia cara, il tuo desiderio di vendetta è legittimo.
> 
> Ma se ti rileggi capirai che non hai nessun mezzo per metterlo in atto.
> 
> ...


questo post meriterebbe approvazioni multiple

:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Amoremio (25 Luglio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> A questo punto delle palle sue me ne fregherei relativamente... quel che conta, adesso, sono le tue di palle! Lui sta bene come sta, chi ha bisogno di tirarle fuori veramente sei tu


 
:up:


----------



## luca2011 (25 Luglio 2011)

Premesso che ho letto solo 3 pagine che poi mi sale la bile...
Soluzione easy (a parole of course):
gli dici di farti subito vedere il cellulare se non ha niente da nascondere, altrimenti vai dritta dall'avvocato, che se c'e' qualcosa lo troveranno loro.

Se non ti fa vedere il cell e' perche' c'e' un'altra, a quel punto la separazione con addebito/mantenimento e' dalla tua parte.


----------



## Eliade (25 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> Premesso che ho letto solo 3 pagine che poi mi sale la bile...
> Soluzione easy (a parole of course):
> gli dici di farti subito vedere il cellulare se non ha niente da nascondere, altrimenti vai dritta dall'avvocato, che se c'e' qualcosa lo troveranno loro.
> 
> *Se non ti fa vedere il cell e' perche' c'e' un'altra, a quel punto la separazione con addebito/mantenimento e' dalla tua parte*.


Lo sarebbe anche senza le prove del tradimento eh...


----------



## Amoremio (25 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> Premesso che ho letto solo 3 pagine che poi mi sale la bile...
> Soluzione easy (a parole of course):
> gli dici di farti subito vedere il cellulare se non ha niente da nascondere, altrimenti vai dritta dall'avvocato, che se c'e' qualcosa lo troveranno loro.
> 
> *Se non ti fa vedere il cell e' perche' c'e' un'altra, a quel punto la separazione con addebito/mantenimento e' dalla tua parte*.


addebito e mantenimento son 2 cose diverse

il mantenimento spetta indipendentemente dal tradimento, se ricorrono i presupposti


----------



## luca2011 (25 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> addebito e mantenimento son 2 cose diverse
> 
> il mantenimento spetta indipendentemente dal tradimento, se ricorrono i presupposti


meglio ancora per lei allora.. se la trattengono di piu' i problemi economici che quelli sentimentali (per quanto fa malissimo).


----------



## contepinceton (25 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mia cara, il tuo desiderio di vendetta è legittimo.
> 
> Ma se ti rileggi capirai che non hai nessun mezzo per metterlo in atto.
> 
> ...


Uhm...
Ma quanti di noi vivono la vita che avrebbero voluto vivere?
O quanti si rassegnano a quella che il fato ha loro assegnato?
Alcuni si concedono la vita che vorrebbero vivere a piccole porzioni, a seconda delle loro possibilità.
Forse per questo la vita degli amanti ha un certo fascino.
Si concedono attimi di paradiso.

Ovvio Contessa...
la vita che volevo vivere era quella di michelcasso...trombare, bevare, e andare a spasso...
Vita sana alla Lothar: Gnocca, Amici, Sangiovese.

Penso che le persone più felici sono quelle che vivono come gli animali domestici.
Non vanno in cerca di guai, e si immaginano che quella sia la vita: l'aia e il cortile è l'universo...no?

I guai iniziano quando arriva un animale selvatico che ti parla della sua vita oltre al bosco.

Quanto io ho pianto...quanto...
Dai vieni con me oltre al bosco...
No...io preferisco la mia catena...
mi dà molte soddisfazioni.

Contessa tu hai intravisto oltre il bosco...
E non sei più stata la stessa...
Hai iniziato a dirti...ma casso ela tuta qua la mia vita?
E' solo questo?

Però come sai...ci sono gli obblighi di stato, le responsabilità che il nostro rango comporta.

Molti si realizzano identificandosi con il ruolo, o con i diversi ruoli, in cui entrano a far parte della vita.

Abbiamo così persone che aborrono il ruolo di amante, e altre che lo prediligono.

Sono scelte.


----------



## unica (25 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> Premesso che ho letto solo 3 pagine che poi mi sale la bile...
> Soluzione easy (a parole of course):
> gli dici di farti subito vedere il cellulare se non ha niente da nascondere, altrimenti vai dritta dall'avvocato, che se c'e' qualcosa lo troveranno loro.
> 
> Se non ti fa vedere il cell e' perche' c'e' un'altra, a quel punto la separazione con addebito/mantenimento e' dalla tua parte.



magari fosse facile...sono mesi che aspetto per veder il cellulare lui prima dice te lo faccio vedere..e poi nulla...quello ha tanto da nascondere....


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> magari fosse facile...sono mesi che aspetto per veder il cellulare lui prima dice te lo faccio vedere..e poi nulla...quello ha tanto da nascondere....



Tu pensi ancora a queste cose   ... datti una mossa e pensa SOLO a te, e a un Tuo prossimo venturo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu pensi ancora a queste cose  ... datti una mossa e pensa SOLO a te, e a un Tuo prossimo venturo.


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up::up:



:thankyou:​


----------



## unica (25 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu pensi ancora a queste cose   ... datti una mossa e pensa SOLO a te, e a un Tuo prossimo venturo.



infatti care amiche ho in mente di fare una cosa vi terro aggiornate...cmq grazie di cuore a tutti...mi e stato molto utile scambiare opinioni con voi....


----------



## Eliade (25 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> infatti care amiche ho in mente di fare una cosa vi terro aggiornate...cmq grazie di cuore a tutti...mi e stato molto utile scambiare opinioni con voi....


Sperem...


----------



## MK (25 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> e iniziato tutto quasi un anno fa...quando lessi un messaggio che mio marito stava mandando dove dichiarava di volergli bene e che si sarebbero sentiti il giorno dopo...da quel giorno per me e stato un inferno continuo...lui ha sempre negato e continua a negare..ma io non lo credo...viviamo sotto lo stesso tetto ma non nello stesso letto....lui esce e rientra tardi la notte,se lo chiamo al cellulare a volte e spento altre volte non risponde e lui si giustifica dicendo che non vuole essere disturbato anche se non fa nulla di male ma non vuole lasciare casa forse vi chiederete perche non lo faccia io?e difficile non ho un lavoro,non ho un appoggio almeno per l'inizio non ho nessuno e sono costretta contro la mia volonta a stare ancora in questa casa...ho chiesto aiuto ad alcune persone(visto che io non sono patentata) di seguirlo almeno cosi potevo sbattergli in faccia la verita..ma si sono tutti negati....non ho libero accesso al suo telefonino...anche perche non si separa mai da lui(lo porta sempre nella tasca dei pantaloni...e la notte lo mette sotto al cuscino)...e non riesco mai a prenderlo...vorrei tanto scoprire la verita anche se dentro di me gia la conosco,ma non posso ho le mani legate in tutti sensi....ora sto a casa da sola lui e gia sparito da quasi 2 ore...il solo pensiero che ora lui possa eseere con lei ci sto male....vi prego aiutatemi e datemi qualche consiglio...grazie in anticipo...


Gli amici, comincia a chiedere agli amici che avete in comune, vedrai che prima o poi qualcuno parla...


----------



## unica (25 Luglio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Gli amici, comincia a chiedere agli amici che avete in comune, vedrai che prima o poi qualcuno parla...



si si come no...sono buoni solo a parlare alle spalle nessuno ha le palle di dirti le cose in faccia....


----------



## unica (25 Luglio 2011)

allora praticamente oggi e successo qualcosa aiutatemi voi a capire e togliermi questo dubbio.....verso le sei di sera lui stava uscendo ..io con una scusa gli ho detto dammi un passaggio....una volta in macchina gli ho detto non e un passaggio....ma visto che nn mi va di stare qui questa sera...tu tempo fa mi dissi che mi facevi conoscere i tuoi nuovi amici....allora questa sera mi porterai con te...lui all'inizio tutto tranquillo...poi ha detto no...ti ci porto quando dico io...no questa sera...io ho insistito....ma lui nulla si e rifiutato di farlo...so che e gia sparito ...come vedete voi la cosa?


----------



## Eliade (25 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> allora praticamente oggi e successo qualcosa aiutatemi voi a capire e togliermi questo dubbio.....verso le sei di sera lui stava uscendo ..io con una scusa gli ho detto dammi un passaggio....una volta in macchina gli ho detto non e un passaggio....ma visto che nn mi va di stare qui questa sera...tu tempo fa mi dissi che mi facevi conoscere i tuoi nuovi amici....allora questa sera mi porterai con te...lui all'inizio tutto tranquillo...poi ha detto no...ti ci porto quando dico io...no questa sera...io ho insistito....ma lui nulla si e rifiutato di farlo...so che e gia sparito ...*come vedete voi la cosa?*


La vedo totalmente inutile...e un totale spreco di tempo.


----------



## aristocat (25 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> La vedo totalmente inutile...e un totale spreco di tempo.


Sono d'accordo.


----------



## unica (25 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> La vedo totalmente inutile...e un totale spreco di tempo.



puo darsi...


----------



## aristocat (25 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> puo darsi...


Può darsi... 
Ma...?


----------



## unica (25 Luglio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Può darsi...
> Ma...?



perche perplessa?


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Può darsi...
> Ma...?




:uhoh:​


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> perche perplessa?



... e lo chiedi pure?


----------



## aristocat (25 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> perche perplessa?


_"può darsi,_ _ma" _tu sei comunque intenzionata a seguirlo e pedinarlo ancora...


----------



## unica (25 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e lo chiedi pure?




io sono qui per capire?


----------



## unica (25 Luglio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> _"può darsi,_ _ma" _tu sei comunque intenzionata a seguirlo e pedinarlo ancora...




no dopo quello di questa sera almeno per me e chiaro...volevo solo una vostra opinione


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> no dopo quello di questa sera almeno per me e chiaro...volevo solo una vostra opinione



... e quindi?


----------



## unica (25 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e quindi?



quindi?una vostra opinione....


----------



## aristocat (25 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> no dopo quello di questa sera almeno per me e chiaro...volevo solo una vostra opinione


Ok. Unica, ecco quello che penso: come da copione, la reazione di tuo marito non stupisce.
Urge leccarsi le ferite, e "ricominciare da te"....


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> quindi?una vostra opinione....


Su l'idea di uscire insieme stasera?


----------



## unica (25 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Su l'idea di uscire insieme stasera?


si leggi il post però


----------



## unica (25 Luglio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ok. Unica, ecco quello che penso: come da copione, la reazione di tuo marito non stupisce.
> Urge leccarsi le ferite, e "ricominciare da te"....





sono d'accordo


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> si leggi il post però



L'ho letto  al tuo posto non mi umilierei piu' al suo cospetto ... a tutto c'e' un limite, datti un minimo di dignita'.


----------



## unica (25 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> L'ho letto  al tuo posto non mi umilierei piu' al suo cospetto ... a tutto c'e' un limite, datti un minimo di dignita'.




gia...


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> gia...


... rispettati Unica, lo devi a te stessa.


----------



## unica (25 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... rispettati Unica, lo devi a te stessa.



lo so grazie di cuore


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> allora praticamente oggi e successo qualcosa aiutatemi voi a capire e togliermi questo dubbio.....verso le sei di sera lui stava uscendo ..io con una scusa gli ho detto dammi un passaggio....una volta in macchina gli ho detto non e un passaggio....ma visto che nn mi va di stare qui questa sera...tu tempo fa mi dissi che mi facevi conoscere i tuoi nuovi amici....allora questa sera mi porterai con te...lui all'inizio tutto tranquillo...poi ha detto no...ti ci porto quando dico io...no questa sera...io ho insistito....ma lui nulla si e rifiutato di farlo...so che e gia sparito ...*come vedete voi la cosa*?


Vedo che continui a cercare una via più comoda di quella che invece dovrai prendere


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a 43 anni sei ancora giovane
> 
> stai facendo una vita dura e infelice
> ma sei  in tempo per cambiarla
> ...



non ho letto tutto, ma per quanto visto fino ad ora sarò fuori dal coro.

Io ho conosciuto donne estremamente infelici nel loro matrimonio, che incoraggiatre da amiche e parenti a chiudere, sembravano lasciarsi convincere fino ad un certo punto per poi fare marcia indietro, nello sconcerto e rabbia (per lei, non contro di lei) generali.

43 anni non sono troppi, lo so e ne sono convinta.
Non sono troppi per una donna che ha vissuto una certa vita.

Potrebbero pesare troppo su una donna che non è mai propriamente "uscita di casa". E che magari trovandosi improvvisamente da sola in goni senso, potrebbe trovarsi peggio.

Io direi. La separazione è sempre una possibilità, come dicono tutti lui dovrebbe pagare etc etc.

Altre possibilità da esplorare con sincerità e cinismo (che in questo caso per me sono qualità che permettono la sopravvivenza) sono il chiedersi se potrebbe essere più felice conoscendo la verità e ingegnarsi a vivere cmq nella stessa casa ma sentendosi svincolata.

Non so quale sia la scelta migliore e di certo ne esistono anche altre.
Ma in questo particolare caso, mi sembra correre troppo prospettarle come unica scelta buona quella di prendere patente, cercare lavoro etc etc.

Io sono la donna più felice del mondo adesso, ma la paura che avevo e che ho è cmq grande. 
Figuriamoci lei.


----------



## Amoremio (26 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> non ho letto tutto, ma per quanto visto fino ad ora sarò fuori dal coro.
> 
> Io ho conosciuto donne estremamente infelici nel loro matrimonio, che incoraggiatre da amiche e parenti a chiudere, sembravano lasciarsi convincere fino ad un certo punto per poi fare marcia indietro, nello sconcerto e rabbia (per lei, non contro di lei) generali.
> 
> ...


la tua osservazione è senz'altro giusta
ma è unica
che ha parlato sin dall'inizio della difficoltà a convincerlo ad allontanarsi
e alle prime domande ha risposto



unica ha detto:


> .........
> la mia vita matrimoniale non e soddisfacente con o senza amante la strada giusta e quella della separazione........


andare avanti sui conseguenti ragionamenti e passaggi
le potrà dare un quadro più realistico dei pro e dei contro

se resta bloccata sul "voglio la separazione ma lui non vuole" non ha margini neanche per rimodulare le sue decisioni


----------



## unica (26 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> non ho letto tutto, ma per quanto visto fino ad ora sarò fuori dal coro.
> 
> Io ho conosciuto donne estremamente infelici nel loro matrimonio, che incoraggiatre da amiche e parenti a chiudere, sembravano lasciarsi convincere fino ad un certo punto per poi fare marcia indietro, nello sconcerto e rabbia (per lei, non contro di lei) generali.
> 
> ...




sarei felicissima se conoscessi la verita...e il dubbio che mi fa male no la certezza....


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> sarei felicissima se conoscessi la verita...e il dubbio che mi fa male no la certezza....



Ma ti rimangono dubbi?
La pervicace sua ostinazione a nascondere il cellulare, a non portarti fuori, a frequentare misteriosi amici...

Se *vuoi *la certezza metti via soldini -li puoi fregare dal suo portafoglio se lui lesina- e paga un investigatore per una settimana.

Non sono certa che ti faccia male il dubbio, perchè di dubbi ne rimangono pochini. Forse la paura di dover affrontare una scelta dopo?
Non c'è nulla di male ad avere paura... ti leggo smarrita, mi hai fatto molta tenerezza quando hai parlato dei tuoi figli, e di come hai provato quasi a chiedere il loro supporto.


----------



## unica (26 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma ti rimangono dubbi?
> La pervicace sua ostinazione a nascondere il cellulare, a non portarti fuori, a frequentare misteriosi amici...
> 
> Se *vuoi *la certezza metti via soldini -li puoi fregare dal suo portafoglio se lui lesina- e paga un investigatore per una settimana.
> ...



la scelta dopo e gia stata fatta....quello chi mi fa male e che sono rimasta sola senza un aiuto sia morale che psicologico....tutti mi hanno voltato le spalle...i miei figli sono tutta la mia vita...anche se non nascondo un pizzico di delusione...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> la scelta dopo e gia stata fatta....quello chi mi fa male e che sono rimasta sola senza un aiuto sia morale che psicologico....*tutti mi hanno voltato le spalle*...i miei figli sono tutta la mia vita...anche se non nascondo un pizzico di delusione...



Lo so, ci sono momenti della vita in cui ci si sente così.

Ma non voltarti le spalle anche tu.


----------



## Hirohito (26 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> non ho letto tutto, ma per quanto visto fino ad ora sarò fuori dal coro.
> 
> Io ho conosciuto donne estremamente infelici nel loro matrimonio, che incoraggiatre da amiche e parenti a chiudere, sembravano lasciarsi convincere fino ad un certo punto per poi fare marcia indietro, nello sconcerto e rabbia (per lei, non contro di lei) generali.
> 
> ...


Sei la prima, tra tutti noi, ad essersi messa fino in fondo nei panni di Unica.
La tua considerazione sull'età è così ovvia (ma vera) che nessuno l'ha fatta. E fatta da una persona così profonda e articolata nei pensieri mi lascia stupefatto. 
Che bella testa che sei, Nausi.
Complimenti. 
Ecco cosa vuol dire veramente capacità di empatìa.


----------



## Sole (27 Luglio 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Sei la prima, tra tutti noi, ad essersi messa fino in fondo nei panni di Unica.
> La tua considerazione sull'età è così ovvia (ma vera) che nessuno l'ha fatta. E fatta da una persona così profonda e articolata nei pensieri mi lascia stupefatto.
> Che bella testa che sei, Nausi.


Sono d'accordo con te.

Io ho un debole per Nausicaa


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te.
> 
> Io ho un debole per Nausicaa


Io invece un ascendente molto forte!


----------



## unica (27 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> non ho letto tutto, ma per quanto visto fino ad ora sarò fuori dal coro.
> 
> Io ho conosciuto donne estremamente infelici nel loro matrimonio, che incoraggiatre da amiche e parenti a chiudere, sembravano lasciarsi convincere fino ad un certo punto per poi fare marcia indietro, nello sconcerto e rabbia (per lei, non contro di lei) generali.
> 
> ...




belle parole,,,grazie


----------



## unica (29 Luglio 2011)

ecco finalmente...dopo quasi un anno la verità e venuta a galla....ho scoperto tutto,ma proprio tutto,ora mi sento libera ,libera di riprendermi in mano la mia vita.gia sapevo che sarebbe stata questa la mia reazione.non e uscita una lacrima,non ho provato pena per quell'uomo che per quasi 25 anni e stato mio marito....l'unica cosa che ho provato schifo...e gia l'amante di mio marito e una ragazzina di 25 anni....immaginate 48 e 25 uno schifo completo....dovevate vedere la loro faccia com'era......lei che non parlava...e lui bianco come la neve....ho avuto gli applausi anche dai miei figli....ecco prima accecata dalla rabbia,dalla delusione non riuscivo a sentire cio che loro volevano...questo volevano....che dovevo essere io da sola a scoprire tutto e finalmente ora so la verita....sono stati giorni duri...ho tenuto tutto dentro ma ne e valsa la pena.....


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> ecco finalmente...dopo quasi un anno la verità e venuta a galla....ho scoperto tutto,ma proprio tutto,ora mi sento libera ,libera di riprendermi in mano la mia vita.gia sapevo che sarebbe stata questa la mia reazione.non e uscita una lacrima,non ho provato pena per quell'uomo che per quasi 25 anni e stato mio marito....l'unica cosa che ho provato schifo...e gia l'amante di mio marito e una ragazzina di 25 anni....immaginate 48 e 25 uno schifo completo....dovevate vedere la loro faccia com'era......lei che non parlava...e lui bianco come la neve....ho avuto gli applausi anche dai miei figli....ecco prima accecata dalla rabbia,dalla delusione non riuscivo a sentire cio che loro volevano...questo volevano....che dovevo essere io da sola a scoprire tutto e finalmente ora so la verita....sono stati giorni duri...ho tenuto tutto dentro ma ne e valsa la pena.....


ma che è successo?


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> ecco finalmente...dopo quasi un anno la verità e venuta a galla....ho scoperto tutto,ma proprio tutto,ora mi sento libera ,libera di riprendermi in mano la mia vita.gia sapevo che sarebbe stata questa la mia reazione.non e uscita una lacrima,non ho provato pena per quell'uomo che per quasi 25 anni e stato mio marito....l'unica cosa che ho provato schifo...e gia l'amante di mio marito e una ragazzina di 25 anni....immaginate 48 e 25 uno schifo completo....dovevate vedere la loro faccia com'era......lei che non parlava...e lui bianco come la neve....ho avuto gli applausi anche dai miei figli....ecco prima accecata dalla rabbia,dalla delusione non riuscivo a sentire cio che loro volevano...questo volevano....che dovevo essere io da sola a scoprire tutto e finalmente ora so la verita....sono stati giorni duri...ho tenuto tutto dentro ma ne e valsa la pena.....



Racconta dai


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Luglio 2011)

unica ha detto:


> ecco finalmente...dopo quasi un anno la verità e venuta a galla....ho scoperto tutto,ma proprio tutto,ora mi sento libera ,libera di riprendermi in mano la mia vita.gia sapevo che sarebbe stata questa la mia reazione.non e uscita una lacrima,non ho provato pena per quell'uomo che per quasi 25 anni e stato mio marito....l'unica cosa che ho provato schifo...e gia l'amante di mio marito e una ragazzina di 25 anni....immaginate 48 e 25 uno schifo completo....dovevate vedere la loro faccia com'era......lei che non parlava...e lui bianco come la neve....ho avuto gli applausi anche dai miei figli....ecco prima accecata dalla rabbia,dalla delusione non riuscivo a sentire cio che loro volevano...questo volevano....che dovevo essere io da sola a scoprire tutto e finalmente ora so la verita....sono stati giorni duri...ho tenuto tutto dentro ma ne e valsa la pena.....



L'importante è che tu ora ti senta più forte...
Se hai bisogno di sfogarti, siam qua, altrimenti, un enorme in bocca al lupo da lontano...


----------



## Patrizia (19 Agosto 2011)

unica ha detto:


> certo ma non e facile trovare lavoro ...ho lavorato ma x pochissimi soldi al mese e non riesco ad andare avanti visto che lui non mi da nulla....io penso che il telefonino sia l'unico modo per scoprire la verita visto che non ho altre alternative..e io la verità voglio scoprirla nel bene e nel male...



La verità la conosci. Non ti sevono i dettagli di un tradimentoche è praticamente dertificato.
Ma al di là delle tue decisioni future, ciò che ti manca è l'indipendenza. Comincia a renderti libera, come puoi....
Il tuo è il tipico caso in cui la separazione ti farebbe stare economicamente meglio.
Se i tuoi figli non sono maggiorenne, senza dubbio il giudice, in una eventuale separazione, affiderà a te casa e figli (a prescindere  dalla causa della rottura del matrimonio), e lui dovrà darti il mantenimento.


----------



## Patrizia (19 Agosto 2011)

unica ha detto:


> ecco finalmente...dopo quasi un anno la verità e venuta a galla....ho scoperto tutto,ma proprio tutto,ora mi sento libera ,libera di riprendermi in mano la mia vita.gia sapevo che sarebbe stata questa la mia reazione.non e uscita una lacrima,non ho provato pena per quell'uomo che per quasi 25 anni e stato mio marito....l'unica cosa che ho provato schifo...e gia l'amante di mio marito e una ragazzina di 25 anni....immaginate 48 e 25 uno schifo completo....dovevate vedere la loro faccia com'era......lei che non parlava...e lui bianco come la neve....ho avuto gli applausi anche dai miei figli....ecco prima accecata dalla rabbia,dalla delusione non riuscivo a sentire cio che loro volevano...questo volevano....che dovevo essere io da sola a scoprire tutto e finalmente ora so la verita....sono stati giorni duri...ho tenuto tutto dentro ma ne e valsa la pena.....




Hai solo 43 anni!!! Non rinunciare alla vita.
Non agire contro di lui (energie sprecate), ma scegli la vita che vuoi.
Ricostruisci te stessa e la tua dignità. Hai tutti i mezzi, anche legali, se vuoi, per farlo.
Proponigli una bella consensuale: ognuno libero per la sua strada...Se invece lui vuole tenere i piede in due staffe, e a te non sta bene, la legge ti tutela comunque...anzi ti dirò, a meno che il marito non sia ricco di suo, finisce sul lastrico. Se è un uomo intelligente, salverà il salvabile. Ma cercare di rovinarlo, lo sta facendo da solo...


----------



## Amoremio (19 Agosto 2011)

Patrizia ha detto:


> Hai solo 43 anni!!! Non rinunciare alla vita.
> Non agire contro di lui (energie sprecate), ma scegli la vita che vuoi.
> Ricostruisci te stessa e la tua dignità. Hai tutti i mezzi, anche legali, se vuoi, per farlo.
> Proponigli una bella consensuale: ognuno libero per la sua strada...Se invece lui vuole tenere i piede in due staffe, e a te non sta bene, la legge ti tutela comunque...anzi ti dirò, a meno che il marito non sia ricco di suo, finisce sul lastrico. Se è un uomo intelligente, salverà il salvabile. Ma cercare di rovinarlo, lo sta facendo da solo...


bell'intervento :up:


----------



## Patrizia (19 Agosto 2011)

Vediamo...leggendo con più attenzione vedo che i tuoi figli sono maggiorenni. Ed uno pure fuori casa...quindi cosa ti trattiene?
Non rimanere intrappolata in una vita che non vuoi.
Se lui vuole la libertà con la venticinquenne...e che libertà sia!!! Ma anche per te.
Parlagli senza rancore (se ne hai, mettilo da parte) e trovate un accordo che soddisfi entrambi. Ormai le carte sono scoperte.
Ripeto, se è un uomo minimamente intelligente, o comunque ben consigliato, non rimarrai nè senza vitto, nè senza alloggio.

In bocca al lupo!!!


----------



## unica (22 Agosto 2011)

eccomi..e quasi un 1 mese dalla scoperta...mi sento distrutta in tutti i sensi...oggi sono piu che convinta che la separazione e la cosa giusta da fare....lui ha avuto il coraggio di chiedrmi scusa.di dire cosa posso fare per rimediare....e che con lei era tutto finito(anche se io non credevo a questo come non ho creduto al suo pentimento)..ma pochi giorni fa ho avuto il tabulato del suo telefonino...non si sono mai lasciati dal quel famoso 29 luglio....sempre visti perche anche se spariva poco ma un paio di ore al giorno lo faceva....ho scoperto anche l'esistenza di un secondo telefonino comprato il giorno stesso della scoperta...ora basta...lui non vuole sicuramente separarsi oggi ne ho avuto la conferma ma io si troppi casini dopo la seconda delusione e meglio chiudere....lei nn ha perso nulla essendo una persona libere...lui ha persona stima,fiduciae rispetto dei figli che nn e poco...penso che gia sapeva che tradendomi mi perdeva..se nn si e fatto nessuno problema per me significa che io nn sono e nn sarò mai nulla...chiudo e grazie di cuore a tutti


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Agosto 2011)

unica ha detto:


> eccomi..e quasi un 1 mese dalla scoperta...mi sento distrutta in tutti i sensi...oggi sono piu che convinta che la separazione e la cosa giusta da fare....lui ha avuto il coraggio di chiedrmi scusa.di dire cosa posso fare per rimediare....e che con lei era tutto finito(anche se io non credevo a questo come non ho creduto al suo pentimento)..ma pochi giorni fa ho avuto il tabulato del suo telefonino...non si sono mai lasciati dal quel famoso 29 luglio....sempre visti perche anche se spariva poco ma un paio di ore al giorno lo faceva....ho scoperto anche l'esistenza di un secondo telefonino comprato il giorno stesso della scoperta...ora basta...lui non vuole sicuramente separarsi oggi ne ho avuto la conferma ma io si troppi casini dopo la seconda delusione e meglio chiudere....lei nn ha perso nulla essendo una persona libere...lui ha persona stima,fiduciae rispetto dei figli che nn e poco...penso che gia sapeva che tradendomi mi perdeva..se nn si e fatto nessuno problema per me significa che io *nn sono e nn sarò mai nulla*...chiudo e grazie di cuore a tutti


Non dare la colpa a te.

Chiudi e prendilo come una seconda occasione, facendo tesoro dell'esperienza.


----------



## Amoremio (22 Agosto 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non dare la colpa a te.
> 
> Chiudi e prendilo come una seconda occasione, facendo tesoro dell'esperienza.


quoto con entusiasmo


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non dare la colpa a te.
> 
> Chiudi e prendilo come una seconda occasione, facendo tesoro dell'esperienza.


Quoto anche io! 
Mi spiace molto unica...


----------



## Simy (28 Agosto 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non dare la colpa a te.
> 
> Chiudi e prendilo come una seconda occasione, facendo tesoro dell'esperienza.


Quoto!!!!!


----------



## unica (31 Agosto 2011)

eccomi.... come sempre sono qui da sola ....ma chi se ne frega che faccia quello che vuole..ormai tra me e lui e chiuso ...ora bisogna solo sistemare  le cose tramite avvocato e poi finalmente mi riprendo in mano la mia vita....anche se lui non ne vuole sapere ma io penso che per sposarci bisogna essere in due per separarci basta uno....non nego che fa ancora male tutto cio che ha fatto...ma passerà ci vorra tempo ma tutto passa...vi saluto care amiche e grazie a tutte per  avermi consigliato...


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Settembre 2011)

unica ha detto:


> eccomi.... come sempre sono qui da sola ....ma chi se ne frega che faccia quello che vuole..ormai tra me e lui e chiuso ...ora bisogna solo sistemare  le cose tramite avvocato e poi finalmente mi riprendo in mano la mia vita....anche se lui non ne vuole sapere ma io penso che per sposarci bisogna essere in due per separarci basta uno....non nego che fa ancora male tutto cio che ha fatto...ma passerà ci vorra tempo ma tutto passa...vi saluto care amiche e grazie a tutte per  avermi consigliato...


Mi spiace per il tuo dolore, ma la rabbia che leggo è "sana", e ti rende forte...
Coraggio, e un abbraccio!


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2011)

unica ha detto:


> eccomi.... come sempre sono qui da sola ....ma chi se ne frega che faccia quello che vuole..ormai tra me e lui e chiuso ...ora bisogna solo sistemare  le cose tramite avvocato e poi* finalmente mi riprendo in mano la mia vita....*anche se lui non ne vuole sapere ma io penso che per sposarci bisogna essere in due per separarci basta uno....non nego che fa ancora male tutto cio che ha fatto...ma passerà ci vorra tempo ma tutto passa...vi saluto care amiche e grazie a tutte per  avermi consigliato...


 e scoprirai quanto puoi essere forte: in bocca al lupo!


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2011)

Mi spiace molto unica.
Ti auguro tanta felicità e serenità!
Spero che torna a trovarci.


----------



## unica (30 Ottobre 2011)

eccomi di nuovo spero che vi ricordiate di me......................quante cose sono cambiate...tante ora sicuramente sono una persona piu forte piu decisa...quello sxxxxxo di mio marito(solo per legge)continua ancora la sua storia mah ancora non ha il coraggio di darmi la separazione...vi sembrera strano ma e cosi...ci sono tante novita nella mia vita ora sto bene sto superando la cosa e sono decisa sulla separazione....ormai non viviamo piu insieme lui abita nell'altro appartamento anche se entriamo nello stesso portone....l'unica cosa che mi manca ancora e il lavoro ma cerchero in tutti i modi di rimediare anche in questo....non so cosa mi stia succedendo mi sento attratta da un altra persona...anche se per ora tra di noi ci sono solo sguardi..ma io so da un altra persona che io a lui piaccio...per ora cerco di non manifestare questa mia attrazione e di starci un po lontana anche se quando lo vedo mi sento strana e durante il giorno penso qualche volta a lui....lo sto facendo sicuramente per i miei figli...ma nn vi nascondo che mi attrae molto.... voi cosa ne pensate mi butto o lascio tutto perdere? un bacione a tutti


----------



## unica (30 Ottobre 2011)

unica ha detto:


> e iniziato tutto quasi un anno fa...quando lessi un messaggio che mio marito stava mandando dove dichiarava di volergli bene e che si sarebbero sentiti il giorno dopo...da quel giorno per me e stato un inferno continuo...lui ha sempre negato e continua a negare..ma io non lo credo...viviamo sotto lo stesso tetto ma non nello stesso letto....lui esce e rientra tardi la notte,se lo chiamo al cellulare a volte e spento altre volte non risponde e lui si giustifica dicendo che non vuole essere disturbato anche se non fa nulla di male ma non vuole lasciare casa forse vi chiederete perche non lo faccia io?e difficile non ho un lavoro,non ho un appoggio almeno per l'inizio non ho nessuno e sono costretta  contro la mia volonta a stare ancora in questa casa...ho chiesto aiuto ad alcune persone(visto che io non sono patentata) di seguirlo almeno cosi potevo sbattergli in faccia la verita..ma si sono tutti negati....non ho libero accesso al suo telefonino...anche perche non  si separa mai da lui(lo porta sempre nella tasca dei pantaloni...e la notte lo mette sotto al cuscino)...e non riesco mai a prenderlo...vorrei tanto scoprire la verita anche se dentro di me gia la conosco,ma non posso ho le mani legate in tutti sensi....ora sto a casa da sola lui e gia sparito da quasi 2 ore...il solo pensiero che ora lui possa eseere con lei ci sto male....vi prego aiutatemi e datemi qualche consiglio...grazie in anticipo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




eccomi di nuovo spero che vi ricordiate di me......................quante cose sono cambiate...tante ora sicuramente sono una persona piu forte piu decisa...quello sxxxxxo di mio marito(solo per legge)continua ancora la sua storia mah ancora non ha il coraggio di darmi la separazione...vi sembrera strano ma e cosi...ci sono tante novita nella mia vita ora sto bene sto superando la cosa e sono decisa sulla separazione....ormai non viviamo piu insieme lui abita nell'altro appartamento anche se entriamo nello stesso portone....l'unica cosa che mi manca ancora e il lavoro ma cerchero in tutti i modi di rimediare anche in questo....non so cosa mi stia succedendo mi sento attratta da un altra persona...anche se per ora tra di noi ci sono solo sguardi..ma io so da un altra persona che io a lui piaccio...per ora cerco di non manifestare questa mia attrazione e di starci un po lontana anche se quando lo vedo mi sento strana e durante il giorno penso qualche volta a lui....lo sto facendo sicuramente per i miei figli...ma nn vi nascondo che mi attrae molto.... voi cosa ne pensate mi butto o lascio tutto perdere? un bacione a tutti


----------



## unica (30 Ottobre 2011)

unica ha detto:


> e iniziato tutto quasi un anno fa...quando lessi un messaggio che mio marito stava mandando dove dichiarava di volergli bene e che si sarebbero sentiti il giorno dopo...da quel giorno per me e stato un inferno continuo...lui ha sempre negato e continua a negare..ma io non lo credo...viviamo sotto lo stesso tetto ma non nello stesso letto....lui esce e rientra tardi la notte,se lo chiamo al cellulare a volte e spento altre volte non risponde e lui si giustifica dicendo che non vuole essere disturbato anche se non fa nulla di male ma non vuole lasciare casa forse vi chiederete perche non lo faccia io?e difficile non ho un lavoro,non ho un appoggio almeno per l'inizio non ho nessuno e sono costretta  contro la mia volonta a stare ancora in questa casa...ho chiesto aiuto ad alcune persone(visto che io non sono patentata) di seguirlo almeno cosi potevo sbattergli in faccia la verita..ma si sono tutti negati....non ho libero accesso al suo telefonino...anche perche non  si separa mai da lui(lo porta sempre nella tasca dei pantaloni...e la notte lo mette sotto al cuscino)...e non riesco mai a prenderlo...vorrei tanto scoprire la verita anche se dentro di me gia la conosco,ma non posso ho le mani legate in tutti sensi....ora sto a casa da sola lui e gia sparito da quasi 2 ore...il solo pensiero che ora lui possa eseere con lei ci sto male....vi prego aiutatemi e datemi qualche consiglio...grazie in anticipo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eccomi di nuovo spero che vi ricordiate di me......................quante cose sono cambiate...tante ora sicuramente sono una persona piu forte piu decisa...quello sxxxxxo di mio marito(solo per legge)continua ancora la sua storia mah ancora non ha il coraggio di darmi la separazione...vi sembrera strano ma e cosi...ci sono tante novita nella mia vita ora sto bene sto superando la cosa e sono decisa sulla separazione....ormai non viviamo piu insieme lui abita nell'altro appartamento anche se entriamo nello stesso portone....l'unica cosa che mi manca ancora e il lavoro ma cerchero in tutti i modi di rimediare anche in questo....non so cosa mi stia succedendo mi sento attratta da un altra persona...anche se per ora tra di noi ci sono solo sguardi..ma io so da un altra persona che io a lui piaccio...per ora cerco di non manifestare questa mia attrazione e di starci un po lontana anche se quando lo vedo mi sento strana e durante il giorno penso qualche volta a lui....lo sto facendo sicuramente per i miei figli...ma nn vi nascondo che mi attrae molto.... voi cosa ne pensate mi butto o lascio tutto perdere? un bacione a tutti


----------



## lunaiena (30 Ottobre 2011)

unica ha detto:


> eccomi di nuovo spero che vi ricordiate di me......................quante cose sono cambiate...tante ora sicuramente sono una persona piu forte piu decisa...quello sxxxxxo di mio marito(solo per legge)continua ancora la sua storia mah ancora non ha il coraggio di darmi la separazione...vi sembrera strano ma e cosi...ci sono tante novita nella mia vita ora sto bene sto superando la cosa e sono decisa sulla separazione....ormai non viviamo piu insieme lui abita nell'altro appartamento anche se entriamo nello stesso portone....l'unica cosa che mi manca ancora e il lavoro ma cerchero in tutti i modi di rimediare anche in questo....non so cosa mi stia succedendo mi sento attratta da un altra persona...anche se per ora tra di noi ci sono solo sguardi..ma io so da un altra persona che io a lui piaccio...per ora cerco di non manifestare questa mia attrazione e di starci un po lontana anche se quando lo vedo mi sento strana e durante il giorno penso qualche volta a lui....lo sto facendo sicuramente per i miei figli...ma nn vi nascondo che mi attrae molto.... voi cosa ne pensate mi butto o lascio tutto perdere? un bacione a tutti


Ciao
io nn ho letto la tua storia 
Io mi butterei con i piedi per terra ma mi butterei 
ogni lasciata è persa


----------



## Eliade (31 Ottobre 2011)

unica ha detto:


> eccomi di nuovo spero che vi ricordiate di me......................quante cose sono cambiate...tante ora sicuramente sono una persona piu forte piu decisa...quello sxxxxxo di mio marito(solo per legge)continua ancora la sua storia* mah ancora non ha il coraggio di darmi la separazione.*..vi sembrera strano ma e cosi...ci sono tante novita nella mia vita ora sto bene sto superando la cosa e sono decisa sulla separazione....ormai non viviamo piu insieme lui abita nell'altro appartamento anche se entriamo nello stesso portone....l'unica cosa che mi manca ancora e il lavoro ma cerchero in tutti i modi di rimediare anche in questo....non so cosa mi stia succedendo mi sento attratta da un altra persona...anche se per ora tra di noi ci sono solo sguardi..ma io so da un altra persona che io a lui piaccio...per ora cerco di non manifestare questa mia attrazione e di starci un po lontana anche se quando lo vedo mi sento strana e durante il giorno penso qualche volta a lui....lo sto facendo sicuramente per i miei figli...ma nn vi nascondo che mi attrae molto.... voi cosa ne pensate mi butto o lascio tutto perdere? un bacione a tutti


 Beh scusa...buttati!!!! Non c'è bisogno di coinvolgere i tuoi figli al momento no?

Comunque te lo ribadisco ancora una volta, per quel che riguarda il grassetto che lui abbia il coraggio o meno, che lo voglia o meno, basta la tua volontà per separarti...


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Beh scusa...buttati!!!! Non c'è bisogno di coinvolgere i tuoi figli al momento no?
> 
> Comunque te lo ribadisco ancora una volta, per quel che riguarda il grassetto che lui abbia il coraggio o meno, che lo voglia o meno, basta la tua volontà per separarti...


Quoto!


----------



## kay76 (31 Ottobre 2011)

unica ha detto:


> eccomi di nuovo spero che vi ricordiate di me......................quante cose sono cambiate...tante ora sicuramente sono una persona piu forte piu decisa...quello sxxxxxo di mio marito(solo per legge)continua ancora la sua storia mah ancora non ha il coraggio di darmi la separazione...vi sembrera strano ma e cosi...ci sono tante novita nella mia vita ora sto bene sto superando la cosa e sono decisa sulla separazione....ormai non viviamo piu insieme lui abita nell'altro appartamento anche se entriamo nello stesso portone....l'unica cosa che mi manca ancora e il lavoro ma cerchero in tutti i modi di rimediare anche in questo....non so cosa mi stia succedendo mi sento attratta da un altra persona...anche se per ora tra di noi ci sono solo sguardi..ma io so da un altra persona che io a lui piaccio...per ora cerco di non manifestare questa mia attrazione e di starci un po lontana anche se quando lo vedo mi sento strana e durante il giorno penso qualche volta a lui....lo sto facendo sicuramente per i miei figli...ma nn vi nascondo che mi attrae molto.... voi cosa ne pensate mi butto o lascio tutto perdere? un bacione a tutti


Concordo in tutto con ciò che ti ha detto Eliade.
I tuoi figli non serve che lo sappiano. Questo cose le vedrai più in là, se mai la storia nuova si rivelerà seria e duratura.
Perchè non viverla però? Con serenità, senza fretta.
Ma ovviamente per prima cosa devi mettere a posto la situazione con tuo marito.
Lui stesso dovrebbe rendersi conto, visto che di fatto siete già separati, che mettersi d'accordo civilmente con una consensuale è un bene per tutti e soprattutto per i figli.
Se lui continuerà a non sentirci, farai i tuoi passi, anche senza il suo consenso. Hai già consultato un avvocato?

In bocca al lupo


----------



## unica (4 Novembre 2011)

si ho gia consultato un avvocato....ora mi sento bene mi sento libera e ho la mente lucidissima....se penso a tre mesi fa mi sento rinata..allora nn ero me stessa ..ora come ora so solo che se tre mesi fa avessi avuto la lucidita di ora sarei andata direttamente dall'avvocato senza fare tutti quei casini..nn gli avrei permesso assolutamente di andare a vivere nell appartamento di sotto...ma nn ero me stessa...per guando riguarda l'altro ora ci parliamo so che gli piaccio molto....ma come hai detto tu...con calma e serenita..perche la fretta nn porta nulla di buono...poi come si dice se son rose fioriranno..un bacione a tutti e grazie <3<3<3


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Novembre 2011)

*Ciao*



unica ha detto:


> ecco finalmente...dopo quasi un anno la verità e venuta a galla....ho scoperto tutto,ma proprio tutto,ora mi sento libera ,libera di riprendermi in mano la mia vita.gia sapevo che sarebbe stata questa la mia reazione.non e uscita una lacrima,non ho provato pena per quell'uomo che per quasi 25 anni e stato mio marito....l'unica cosa che ho provato schifo...e gia l'amante di mio marito e una ragazzina di 25 anni....immaginate 48 e 25 uno schifo completo....dovevate vedere la loro faccia com'era......lei che non parlava...e lui bianco come la neve....ho avuto gli applausi anche dai miei figli....ecco prima accecata dalla rabbia,dalla delusione non riuscivo a sentire cio che loro volevano...questo volevano....che dovevo essere io da sola a scoprire tutto e finalmente ora so la verita....sono stati giorni duri...ho tenuto  tutto dentro ma ne e valsa la pena.....



Ho letto l'inizio portato da una fine...
Gli applausi dei tuoi ragazzi vogliono dire tanto è l'approvazione migliore al mondo.
Ti auguro tanta tanta felicita' a te e ai tuoi dolcissimi e veramente in gamba ragazzi!!!


----------



## aristocat (4 Novembre 2011)

BUTTATI!!!!!!
Ti farà bene


----------



## aristocat (4 Novembre 2011)

BUTTATI!!!!!!
Ti farà bene


----------



## Eliade (5 Novembre 2011)

unica ha detto:


> si ho gia consultato un avvocato....ora mi sento bene mi sento libera e ho la mente lucidissima....se penso a tre mesi fa mi sento rinata..allora nn ero me stessa ..ora come ora so solo che se tre mesi fa avessi avuto la lucidita di ora sarei andata direttamente dall'avvocato senza fare tutti quei casini..nn gli avrei permesso assolutamente di andare a vivere nell appartamento di sotto...ma nn ero me stessa...per guando riguarda l'altro ora ci parliamo so che gli piaccio molto....ma come hai detto tu...con calma e serenita..perche la fretta nn porta nulla di buono...poi come si dice se son rose fioriranno..un bacione a tutti e grazie <3<3<3


 ma l'altro è libero, vero?


----------

